# The Suicide of Amanda Todd



## The Weeknd (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ej7afkypUsc[/YOUTUBE]

TL;DR

She's in Grade 7
-She flashed her tits online
-A year later her tits go on facebook
-People start bullying her
-The guy she flashed stalked her and knows everything about her, one night the police even came.
-She starts cutting, taking drugs and alcohol
-More bullying
-Six months later a guy likes her even though the guy has a girlfriend. He invites her and they had sex. Huge mistake on the girl's part.
-The girl gets beaten on one day at school even though teachers tried to help. She lied down on a ditch and her dad found her, she is suicidal by now. That night she tried drinking bleach to die, but the ambulance came in time and saved her. 
-She moved to her moms, a city away. She still gets cyber-bullied. She took guidance and stuff but it didn't help.
-Bam, she died.



> Lisa LaFlamme, Chief Anchor and Senior Editor
> Published Friday, Oct. 12, 2012 6:26PM EDT
> Last Updated Friday, Oct. 12, 2012 8:31PM EDT
> 
> ...



I might get flamed for this, she doesn't deserve the bullying but she should have saw it coming. You flash your tits, got bullied, decide to fuck a girl's boyfriend, drink underaged and take drugs, trying to cut yourself and suicide attempts, why did you not see the bullying coming by the point that you fucked a girl's boyfriend? Did you want your anxiety to be lower than it already was?


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 12, 2012)

In this day and age parents have to have serious conversations about internet and cell phone usage with their children.  You also have to stay ahead if things do get out of control.  



> I might get flamed for this, she doesn't deserve the bullying but she should have saw it coming.



You give kids too much credit.  None the less she didn't deserve the stalking or the bullying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2012)

Society needs to stop teaching young women the way to popularity is tits.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2012)

She had tits people cared about in 7th grade?  And how did she kill herself?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2012)

I've seen nothing but this on the internet all day.



Mider T said:


> She had tits people cared about in 7th grade?  And how did she kill herself?


She drank bleach, I believe.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 13, 2012)

Links to her tits?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 13, 2012)

Well that's sad. Dumb of her to do those things too though.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 13, 2012)

People do need to understand that they are not alone when bullied.  Try to get help for anyone who is suicidal.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Society needs to stop teaching young women the way to popularity is tits.



When you are 13 years old, you don't know much about the world. Should I blame her?  Should I blame the ignorance of people who troll the internet with no concept there is a human being on the other end?



Sasori said:


> Links to her tits?



And it continues.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I've seen nothing but this on the internet all day.
> 
> She drank bleach, I believe.



They stopped her from drinking bleach once yet she was able to try the same way again?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> They stopped her from drinking bleach once yet she was able to try the same way again?


That's what I've gathered, I may not be right though.


----------



## Мoon (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh boy. this is saddening. especially due to the fact that she resorted to drugs over something so trivial.. If only someone were their to defend her name, at least. if she resorted to hard  drugs, then it makes my condolences for her that much deeper. I went rock bottom when it came to hard drugs, and attempted to commit suicide a few times. didn't work out for me though, just a tad of brain damage..


----------



## Oturan (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

I used to get bullied. I started wearing a trenchcoat and started hinting that if anyone messed with me they would get shot. I never got bullied again.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> I used to get bullied. I started wearing a trenchcoat and started hinting that if anyone messed with me they would get shot. I never got bullied again.



Blatant threats like that were allowed?  I'm surpassed you weren't gangjumped.


----------



## Tsuchi (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't condone bullying but young girls should be a little more catious as to what they upload onto the internet. Its sad that it ended the way it did, but parents need to take a more active roll in know what their children under 18 put on the internet. Sometimes its just the simplest shit like what she did that leads to some tragic end.


----------



## Rima (Oct 13, 2012)

She was 15. She showed her boobs  to someone at age 12. She had to attend several schools and it kept following her everywhere. Look at the video.


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Blatant threats like that were allowed?  I'm surpassed you weren't gangjumped.



They werent blatant, I said I hinted. 

Every once in a while I did get "gang jumped". But I was too fast. My team got second place for soccer twice in my county division. No one could catch me. Once I remember outrunning a few kids and they gave up and started walking away, and so I got close to troll them and they tried again but never caught me. That was before the threats.

Anyways, I am proud I stood up for myself that way. I hope the bullies felt as much fear of getting shot as I did getting bullied.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2012)

You didn't stand up for yourself.  You ran away like a bitch


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

You don't understand what you are reading very well do you? I said THAT WAS BEFORE THE THREATS.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2012)

Right before she killed herself she was beaten and left to rot in a ditch by over a dozen people at her school because she was getting friendly with a boy she liked. That's where her father found her. In the ditch.

I know he must feel more devastated than any of us can even imagine...but knowing she'd tried to hurt herself before, and considering what had just happened to her...how could any responsible father allow the tiniest opportunity for her to hurt herself again? 

If he had taken her straight to the hospital instead of home to recuperate after the beating, no Doctor in North America would have let her be alone without constant supervision. Not one.

He will never forgive himself. I guarantee it.

And no, this isn't _her fault_ because she made the mistake of taking a nude photo or two when she was younger. Even 4Chan groups are rallying to vilify those responsible. _4Chan._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2012)

Fuck, 4chan justice. They should just turn themselves in to the real authorities to avoid whatever those bastards cook up.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> You don't understand what you are reading very well do you? I said THAT WAS BEFORE THE THREATS.



Being a creep and threating people in a trenchcoat isn't standing up for yourself, that will get you killed.  Talk big if you can walk big certainly, but don't go running your mouth as if you were Chuck Norris if you're weak as a limp noodle or subtly "hint" at carrying a weapon if you've got nothing.  You're lucky nobody challenged you.

If you're a bitch then commence


----------



## Rima (Oct 13, 2012)

Law said:


> Right before she killed herself she was beaten and left to rot in a ditch by over a dozen people at her school because she was getting friendly with a boy she liked. That's where her father found her. In the ditch.
> 
> I know he must feel more devastated than any of us can even imagine...but knowing she'd tried to hurt herself before, and considering what had just happened to her...how could any responsible father allow the tiniest opportunity for her to hurt herself again?
> 
> ...



       .


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Being a creep and threating people in a trenchcoat isn't standing up for yourself, that will get you killed.  Talk big if you can walk big certainly, but don't go running your mouth as if you were Chuck Norris if you're weak as a limp noodle or subtly "hint" at carrying a weapon if you've got nothing.  You're lucky nobody challenged you.
> 
> If you're a bitch then commence



Sure it is. Its letting people know if you mess with me, im going to mess with you, but im gonna win. I don't know where you got this crazy idea it would get me killed, because it obviously never did.

Real bitches use gangs cause they don't have the balls to do it themselves. Don't whine like a bitch when you bring a gang and someone brings a gun. You should have manned up and stepped up solo.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> You don't understand what you are reading very well do you? I said THAT WAS BEFORE THE THREATS.



No. You = 

Listen. Standing up to bullies isn't called threatening back. You are just going to their level. You are running away from the solution by just playing their own game. You could have easily dealt with it in much better ways than being a bully yourself.


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Yea I know the general consensus is to not fight back and find some other way to deal with the bullies. I am sure you, all the people working on it at CNN and everyone else are trying to find some non-violent way to deal with it, but bullying has been an issue in the spotlight for years now, and obviously no one has found an answer.

Bully's gonna bully. The only way to deal with a bully is to hit em right between the eyes. Let em know they gonna get what they give. Feel free to try everything else when you get bullied.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2012)

A friend of mine pissed on some bullies. They left him alone.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 13, 2012)

I was friends with somebody who most people didn't mess with in highschool, so I didn't have much of a problem there.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> Yea I know the general consensus is to not fight back and find some other way to deal with the bullies. I am sure you, all the people working on it at CNN and everyone else are trying to find some non-violent way to deal with it, but bullying has been an issue in the spotlight for years now, and obviously no one has found an answer.
> 
> Bully's gonna bully. The only way to deal with a bully is to hit em right between the eyes. Let em know they gonna get what they give. Feel free to try everything else when you get bullied.



Um no. Actually many people, including myself, have dealt with bullies. And you know what I did? I dealt with it. I surrounded myself with the things I love and enjoy, and it proved to be way stronger than the shit bullies did to me. 

You stooped to their level, you're just as pathetic. There are alternatives, and there have been answers. You just didn't look far enough. Its victims who become the bullies themselves that become the problem. Because they can just point the finger and get away with it when really, it was preventable by simple willpower.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Telling the teacher definitely does not work.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm teaching my daughter how to punch people in the throat. I'm sure that will fix half of this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Um no. Actually many people, including myself, have dealt with bullies. And you know what I did? I dealt with it. I surrounded myself with the things I love and enjoy, and it proved to be way stronger than the shit bullies did to me.
> 
> You stooped to their level, you're just as pathetic. There are alternatives, and there have been answers. You just didn't look far enough. Its victims who become the bullies themselves that become the problem. Because they can just point the finger and get away with it when really, it was preventable by simple willpower.



How did you deal with bullying ? Did you talk back or you just stood there and took it ?

Honestly, the only answer that I've come up with is just to hit back and talk back. Standing there taking it like a punching bag just further asserts their view that you are weak and cannot stand up for yourself.


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 13, 2012)

Normality said:


> Telling the teacher definitely does not work.....



The way around that is basically telling your parents and having a talk with the administration.  Let it be known that if the situation isn't taken care of you will go one step above them and make a lot of racket.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 13, 2012)

She lived really close to me... such an unfortunate story.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You didn't stand up for yourself.  You ran away like a bitch



SMH.

Mider, what the hell was he supposed to do? Think about it. He's just one person facing a gang of people. Now, some people actually COULD fend off a gang of people under the right circumstances, but said circumstances are rare. This guy is not Batman, he had to use another tactic since there was only one other option other than running, and that was just getting needlessly beat up.

Quite frankly, I LOVED his methods. He played it smart and didn't resort to raw physical violence. He thought it over strategically and his mind was what stopped the bullying.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> The way around that is basically telling your parents and having a talk with the administration.  Let it be known that if the situation isn't taken care of you will go one step above them and make a lot of racket.



I guess that could work but telling the teacher never works. It just makes the bullying get worse. The thing I've never understood is why does everyone go along with the bully. It's typically just one bully that everyone just follows and gives them the power to bully by giving them their support. Even if they don't agree with it they still laugh at their jokes or back them up.  Why can't people have a brain of their own ?


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Normality said:


> How did you deal with bullying ? Did you talk back or you just stood there and took it ?



Literally stood there and took it. They were horribly mean to me, but I continued to be nice to them. It worked fine. Eventually, many of the bullies stopped and actually went on to become friends on mine. They realize that there was really no benefit of bullying you, and stop. 

Bullies always get bullied back, so I was opportunistic in that as well. When I saw a bully get a taste of their own medicine (like fighting with someone, being tripped, ect.), I would literally walk over to them and hold my hand out. It fucking works. They understand that you aren't a punching bag anymore, but someone that they can rely on. And I am not the first to notice that bullying starts because of their own problems. When you enter and seem like a solution, a friend, it affects them more than you would believe. 

Look at Trollface. He didn't go to friends for moral support, didn't grab on to something to lean. The end result, he became just as bad as they were. In fact, he became worse by acting like he was literally lethal.

One of bullying's best solution is time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2012)

In high school I broke a broom over a bully, no one fucked with me again.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In high school I broke a broom over a bully, no one fucked with me again.



Great. Using fear to deal with fear. Cause adding fuel to a fire makes it smaller 

Meh. I don't feel like arguing you Cardboard. You got dem respects from meh.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Literally stood there and took it. They were horribly mean to me, but I continued to be nice to them. It worked fine. Eventually, many of the bullies stopped and actually went on to become friends on mine. They realize that there was really no benefit of bullying you, and stop.
> 
> Bullies always get bullied back, so I was opportunistic in that as well. When I saw a bully get a taste of their own medicine (like fighting with someone, being tripped, ect.), I would literally walk over to them and hold my hand out. It fucking works. They understand that you aren't a punching bag anymore, but someone that they can rely on. And I am not the first to notice that bullying starts because of their own problems. When you enter and seem like a solution, a friend, it affects them more than you would believe.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no. That may have worked in your case but I have seen people try that method time and time again and it just gets them even more bullied. I even tried that method and I got a slap across the face for my efforts. I wish I would have beat the shit outta of her and instead of being passive about it.

I like when bullies get bullied but I wont extend a hand. If I really feel bad I might but most of time I wont. They deserve to be treated the way they treat others.

Friends ? When you're getting bullied most of your friends disappear if not all of them. Many people have no one to talk to and have parents who are too busy to listen to their problems at school. Not everyone was as lucky as you. I also didn't find Trollface's approach to be bad. I thought it was a bit clever.


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Um no. Actually many people, including myself, have dealt with bullies. And you know what I did? I dealt with it. I surrounded myself with the things I love and enjoy, and it proved to be way stronger than the shit bullies did to me.
> 
> You stooped to their level, you're just as pathetic. There are alternatives, and there have been answers. You just didn't look far enough. Its victims who become the bullies themselves that become the problem. Because they can just point the finger and get away with it when really, it was preventable by simple willpower.



No. YOU are pathetic for letting shit happen to you and ignoring it. Victims don't always become bullies thats an excuse. I have never bullied anyone. Hell, I fought for people getting bullied. Go tell someone who got raped it was preventable by simple willpower. That's BS. It is even a commonly accepted fact that women being assaulted fight back, and shout their name to be human. Perhaps you really believe what you are saying, but really, telling people not to fight back is telling people to get raped and not do anything about it.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm teaching my daughter how to punch people in the throat. I'm sure that will fix half of this shit.



Good. I really hope she never gets in a situation where someone assaults her, but if she does I hope she breaks their clavicle.  +rep.



Spartan1337 said:


> SMH.
> 
> Mider, what the hell was he supposed to do? Think about it. He's just one person facing a gang of people. Now, some people actually COULD fend off a gang of people under the right circumstances, but said circumstances are rare. This guy is not Batman, he had to use another tactic since there was only one other option other than running, and that was just getting needlessly beat up.
> 
> Quite frankly, I LOVED his methods. He played it smart and didn't resort to raw physical violence. He thought it over strategically and his mind was what stopped the bullying.



Milder is kinda a troll I think.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 13, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In high school I broke a broom over a bully, no one fucked with me again.


Honestly I think a lot of people deserve a good whoopin'. Sure it promotes hate or whatever, but if you don't act most of the time nothing changes and they'll continue to act like dicks.

Like, for example, I remember there was a group of grade 7s back in Elementary School who would take grade 1s (myself included) who were drinking from the water fountain would literally smash their faces into the edge of the water fountain. Those guys, for example, really deserved a good whoopin'.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2012)

BrokenBonds said:


> Honestly I think a lot of people deserve a good whoopin'. Sure it promotes hate or whatever, but if you don't act most of the time nothing changes and they'll continue to act like dicks.
> 
> Like, for example, I remember there was a group of grade 7s back in Elementary School who would take grade 1s (myself included) who were drinking from the water fountain and would hold them up by their hair and then literally smash their face into the edge of the water fountain. Those guys, for example, really deserved a good whoopin'.


A lot of the time people don't hate you after. The guy did get into another fight with me though because of what he did to this friend that was basically like a little sister to me.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Found this and thought it was appropriate for this thread.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 13, 2012)

I was bullied through out my entire school life, so I know how tough it is. Luckily my school actually listened to my pleas and I found friends and ways to avoid my  bullies. If it ever did come to fists though...I had made it to Second Degree Black Belt and I made THAT known.


----------



## NO (Oct 13, 2012)

And so what do we do? Are people so clueless as to think that they can change the entirety of a growing populous by expressing the emotions of this girl who killed herself (who ultimately caused the evil which came back to bite her)? Newsflash: There are billions of people - no matter how viral this news gets, nobody will change. Change takes time. If a suicide like this happened every day for an entire year and went viral - maybe - just maybe it might change all of our perspectives. But this will turn into old news soon and nothing will change, nobody learned anything, and anybody who got blamed for this event will go about their lives like normal. 

For every girl that shows a nude picture to some strangers, there will be *thousands*, if not, tens of thousands of girls who will live to their 20s never doing the same. "She was young and didn't know better" - is simply not an excuse. Do we tell other teenage criminals the same? Do we give them the benefit of the doubt? Nothing changes.

She had the choice - and not just one choice but every step of the way - the pic, alcohol, drugs, helping someone cheat, and sending this video to the worst place you could think of - the internet.

She lost herself in her own darkness and inevitably caused more darkness around her family, peers, and the media. After all of that, I admit I am sad she chose the worst possible way to deal with things. R.I.P.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't understand how people want us to spread "love" with the bullies, especially if they abuse you physically. Is it really expected that the victim should just stand there and take it.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Normality said:


> Yeah, no. That may have worked in your case but I have seen people try that method time and time again and it just gets them even more bullied. I even tried that method and I got a slap across the face for my efforts. I wish I would have beat the shit outta of her and instead of being passive about it.
> 
> I like when bullies get bullied but I wont extend a hand. If I really feel bad I might but most of time I wont. They deserve to be treated the way they treat others.
> 
> Friends ? When you're getting bullied most of your friends disappear if not all of them. Many people have no one to talk to and have parents who are too busy to listen to their problems at school. Not everyone was as lucky as you. I also didn't find Trollface's approach to be bad. I thought it was a bit clever.



Patience is the key to life. If you disagree, then I will use psychology and state, those who extend gratitude have statistically become more successful than those who find gratitude first. In other words, wait it out and it will be the better answer. *Bully's only understand one language and its called respect.* *Respect is never truly gained from punching someone in the face or using shitty threats. That's just called using fear. *The bullies began to respect me when they realized I was deliberately taking the hits.

It works. And those who have "tried it" didn't do it long enough. Its not a solution that will occur in a short period. Its a long, drawn out process but a solution that will have permanent effects. Sure, you can punch a kid for a quick solution, but expect negative retaliation. Anyways, I feel like you will have more respect for yourself when you in your mid-forties and look back discovering you were the bigger man in the situation. If that's not enough, most bullies go down the shit hole if they don't find their own personal solution.



trollface said:


> No. YOU are pathetic for letting shit happen to you and ignoring it. Victims don't always become bullies thats an excuse. I have never bullied anyone. Hell, I fought for people getting bullied. Go tell someone who got raped it was preventable by simple willpower. That's BS. It is even a commonly accepted fact that women being assaulted fight back, and shout their name to be human. Perhaps you really believe what you are saying, but really, telling people not to fight back is telling people to get raped and not do anything about it.



I will not argue who is pathetic or not, but just understand that there is a reason why society looks down on those who fight fire with fire. It has been like that for centuries, and if suddenly punching back became a solution, society would be enforcing it; Not condoning it. *Victims do easily become bullies themselves, and mind you, I was talking specifically about victims who chose the method you're trying to encourage. If you still think not, have fun with this scholarly article: *

*And lets not bring rape into this conversation.* Its a weak argument considering we are talking about cyber/school bullying in and rape is such a severity of bullying, that it cannot even be applied to this conversation. Anyways, that's a topic for a different thread.



BrokenBonds said:


> I don't understand how people want us to spread "love" with the bullies, especially if they abuse you physically. Is it really expected that the victim should just stand there and take it.



*It is expected to find alternatives that becoming a bully themselves*. If you have a group beating you up, then yes its acceptable to fight back for self defense and then find safety. What has been implied earlier in this thread though, is that its acceptable to come back the next day with your own gang and beat the instigators to a pulp.

EDIT: Highlights some parts since I know good and well that NF members don't like reading paragraphs  
If you want to rebuttal however, best to read the whole thing or you may very well look foolish. Mainly a comment toward Trollface since he has the least experience.


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> And so what do we do? Are people so clueless as to think that they can change the entirety of a growing populous by expressing the emotions of this girl who killed herself (who ultimately caused the evil which came back to bite her)?



It's a several step answer.

There is an outlet in which many, but not all, situations can be helped. The media is a power so influential as to cause constantly recognizable changes in society.

But what to put there? What to tell people? I swear to god the media, in their left-wing-naive-anti-violent beliefs keeps telling people to do exactly what they SHOULD NOT do, and sit there and take it. 

*HELLO! THATS EXACTLY WHAT BULLIES WANT YOU TO DO!!!*

Fight fucking back. Let them know you arent just there for their amusement. Even if they beat you up, they will think twice before doing it again. THAT is what the media SHOULD tell people.


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> I will not argue who is pathetic or not, but just understand that there is a reason why society looks down on those who fight fire with fire. It has been like that for centuries, and if suddenly punching back became a solution, society would be enforcing it; Not condoning it. Victims do easily become bullies themselves, and mind you, I was talking specifically about victims who chose the method you're trying to encourage. If you still think not, have fun with this scholarly article:
> 
> And lets not bring rape into this conversation. Its a weak argument considering we are talking about cyber/school bullying in and rape is such a severity of bullying, that it cannot even be applied to this conversation. Anyways, that's a topic for a different thread.



I don't care what society thinks. Society is often wrong. Society is the same reason Kim Kardashian still has a show. Or why people listen to Oprah give medical advice and then the medical community comes out telling how crazy she is. I know a lot of people bow to what society thinks, but you aren't going to change my mind just based off that, and if you live your life based on what society thinks you are going to have a sad life of never living up to its standards.

Your article explains nothing, just says a test was done.

You do a disservice to all women trying to keep rape out of this discussion. It most certainly can and should be applied to this situation, you yourself testifying to its bullying severity, which is not the ultimate IMO because being beaten to within an inch of your life is probably just as bad. The answer is the same in each cases, and the answer agreed upon for the former serves as a great example for the latter: fight back.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 13, 2012)

...aww...no one comments on what I said?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *It is expected to find alternatives that becoming a bully themselves*. If you have a group beating you up, then yes its acceptable to fight back for self defense and then find safety. What has been implied earlier in this thread though, is that its acceptable to come back the next day with your own gang and beat the instigators to a pulp.


Hm... this reminds me of a story.

Back when I was in grade 6 there was this bully, a year older, who targeted me the majority of the time. He'd call me "gay", push me around, rip up my homework... all that I was fine with. What I couldn't stand is how he made fun of the fact that my mom has cancer. He'd say things like "she deserves it" and that "she should just kill herself, you along with her"... and you're telling me that I was suppose to just take it? You're telling me I'd be as bad as him if I fought back?


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> I don't care what society thinks. Society is often wrong. Society is the same reason Kim Kardashian still has a show. Or why people listen to Oprah give medical advice and then the medical community comes out telling how crazy she is. I know a lot of people bow to what society thinks, but you aren't going to change my mind just based off that, and if you live your life based on what society thinks you are going to have a sad life of never living up to its standards.



Well with that mentality, you certainly aren't going to make people like you. Sure you can make the argument society is wrong, but that's not what this thread is about is it?  I discussed society as a fact of our ability to develop in concern with bullying. Our culture has never championed aggressive solutions to bullying. It has been like that for 200+ years and if it hasn't changed now, I think it shows what the general consensus is. The examples of such things never result in happy endings, if it did, you would think we would be trying to encourage the behavior, hm? 200 years worth of our culture cannot be compared to the 21st century culture. Simply invalid. 



trollface said:


> Your article explains nothing, just says a test was done.



Way to read just the Abstract. 
No, the article I provided is to provide you with 17 different sources that claim my point.



trollface said:


> You do a disservice to all women trying to keep rape out of this discussion. It most certainly can and should be applied to this situation, you yourself testifying to its bullying severity, which is not the ultimate IMO because being beaten to within an inch of your life is probably just as bad. The answer is the same in each cases, and the answer agreed upon for the former serves as a great example for the latter: fight back.



I do no disservice in asking to not bring rape into this discussion. I told you that there are different threads that will be more suffice in discussing that matter. Yes, it is a form of bullying but this thread is about cyber/school related bullying, not rape. The effects of rape are so severe and controversial that even today's psychologist cannot agree on the consequences of both sides. Anyways, the girl in the article wasn't raped. The end. Stop trying to make personal attacks. Its not very effective.


----------



## syrup (Oct 13, 2012)

Again someone has taken their own life. Again it has gotten picked up in the media and again people act the same. Again people talk and talk rather than listen. Our world has become so truly fucked that even something as tragic as someone taking their own life has become an excuse to shove their opinions on others.

I see people on the one side actually saying the girl brought it upon herself. That her pain was the result of her own actions and she should have seen it coming. As if they have never made a single mistake in their lives. They go so far as to say how the girl was weak. They claim they went through similar events and were fine. How truly arrogant does one have to be to act as if they know the pain someone else was in, what they felt, what they went-through. People's lives are all different but even if they weren't, we are emotional creatures not machines, everything does not affect us the same. What some may view as minor pain is often painful to others where as what is painful to the first is nothing to those who found the first painful.

I see people on the other side trying to justify things to themselves in another light. Rather than distance themselves by blaming the person whose life was lost they do it by pretending they are different. They post a status on Facebook about how bullying is wrong and feel good about themselves again. Yet a few months later they will not have changed, they will not have learned anything and most will likely not remember.  They find fault with those who didn't see what was coming, yet many of them would not notice someone in pain themselves.

How different would the world be if when such events happened people actually paused for a moment. If they took some time to truly absorb what had happened. If rather than trying to make themselves feel better they tried to see things from the perspective of the one who has passed.  If for a moment rather than thinking "how can I make this about me and express my side" they thought "what did she go through, and what can I learn from her sacrifice."


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2012)

anyone advocating a passive approach to bullies is not only horribly uninformed of the issue, but has likely never been intensely bullied

you most certainly have to fight back, i remember when i was in grade school though, i couldn't cuz i was always the skinniest lest muscular guy in that bitch. in this case, your worries jack up a thousandfold because you can't physically defend yourself.

becoming friends with a well-liked and well-known kid works as an alternative, though. another is to convey as much apathy as possibly when confronted and keep it pushing. eventually, they'll just give up because chasing you and not even getting a response only makes them look like losers. however, this doesn't work half the time lol (from my experience)

but yeah. i think the reason why bullying exists is cuz small children tend to have a wildly sadistic twist to their nature. something about causing pain and seeing one cry gives them joy, well when that being is weaker than you ofc.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...aww...no one comments on what I said?



No love to SuperSaiyaMan12  Someone give him cookie. 



BrokenBonds said:


> Hm... this reminds me of a story.
> 
> Back when I was in grade 6 there was this bully, a year older, who targeted me the majority of the time. He'd call me "gay", push me around, rip up my homework... all that I was fine with. What I couldn't stand is how he made fun of the fact that my mom has cancer. He'd say things like "she deserves it" and that "she should just kill herself, you along with her"... and you're telling me that I was suppose to just take it? You're telling me I'd be as bad as him if I fought back?





Cubey said:


> anyone advocating a passive approach to bullies is not only horribly uninformed of the issue, but has likely never been intensely bullied
> 
> you most certainly have to fight back, i remember when i was in grade school though, i couldn't cuz i was always the skinniest lest muscular guy in that bitch. in this case, your worries jack up a thousandfold because you can't physically defend yourself.
> 
> ...



In response to both:

Yes, ultimately passive approach is best. And trust me, I did experience severe bullying as well. I have my own story to prove that. Like BrokenBonds, I was called "gay" and "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" for being too kind to people. In fact, I was told repeatedly that since my family lost both my little sister and brother as newborns, I should have been killed as well since I was just as worthless as their dead bodies. To a kid in middle school (the time all this happened) it not only made me feel worthless, but had me think my own parents failed and that both of my younger siblings' deaths were worthless as well.

With that story out of the way, I am not uninformed on bullying and have had first hand with it. I simply found a solution to the bullies and wish to tell people about it. Punching bullies gets nowhere and in my own middle school, was taking the risk of making the problems become gang-affiliated. And I wish I was kidding.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 13, 2012)

I was picked on because I was fat. My worse bully was in Middle School.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I was picked on because I was fat. My worse bully was in Middle School.



Middle School seems to be the worse for most people. Those awkward pre teen-angst years just gave people shittiest attitudes.

I prefer to forget most of my days in Middle School, never good to look back on.

High School, however, was a completely different story pek


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> No love to SuperSaiyaMan12  Someone give him cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro I'm from Queens, NY, you dont have to tell me 

I'm sure it worked for you but rarely did it for me. In fact, I dont think it ever did. Well, minus the "make bros with popular kid" method. I mean, what do you when that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) notices you're all on his cock and gives you even more shit for your troubles?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 13, 2012)

When I was being pushed around or being ridiculed about the fact that my mom was dying thoughts of how I could be friendly to the guy kind of got subverted... 

I can see where you're coming from though, Samehada, I've tried to make peace with a lot of bullies but most of the time they simply don't change. Especially the older ones, they don't give a rats ass what some younger kid is saying. Whenever I tried to do something nice to a bully the prevailing thought that the reason for my nice gestures were that I was afraid and by acting the way I did was a way to avoid being ridiculed for another day. 

They never really wanted to be friends with me, and if they stopped bullying me it's because they would think I'd make a nice servant for them to use...


The kid who targeted me the most was ginger and fat though so I can see where his hatred was coming from.  In Elementary School kids don't really know all those stereotypes about gingers but, I bet, when he got into High School he got ridiculed to no end.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I mean, what do you when that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) notices you're all on his cock and gives you even more shit for your troubles?



Easy. 

Tell him to get on your level and walk away with shades. Always makes the bitches go crazy. Swag out


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 13, 2012)

That annoying moment when your comment is the last comment on a page so no one sees it.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2012)

BrokenBonds said:


> That annoying moment when your comment is the last comment on a page so no one sees it.



I felt sorry for you so I read your comment 



BrokenBonds said:


> When I was being pushed around or being ridiculed about the fact that my mom was dying thoughts of how I could be friendly to the guy kind of got subverted...



I cannot begin to understand how something like that can be accepted by people. If I knew my kid was bullying someone for their parents dying, let alone bullying in general, I'd whip his ass (don't take this too seriously >_>). That's fucking bullshit. 

I don't feel like commenting on the rest of the quote


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 13, 2012)

its hard for me to feel sorry for suicides. While its a sad story based on bullying, I dont feel sorry for her death.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 13, 2012)

This is why you never post your tits online or sleep with random people.

And the Bathhouse Naughty Pic thread wonders why we hardly ever get vagoo.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 13, 2012)

Not sure what to say about the current topic, it's just tragic.

What I will say is the "having a relationship with a popular person" helps a lot. I just started High School and my big brother is pretty much top dog in it, D-tackle lineman on the football team and part of the student council. Most people are too afraid of him to piss me off even if I am bigger than most of them.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 13, 2012)

Believe it or not Fighting with your fists and legs solves problems... if you win


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Well with that mentality, you certainly aren't going to make people like you. Sure you can make the argument society is wrong, but that's not what this thread is about is it?  I discussed society as a fact of our ability to develop in concern with bullying. Our culture has never championed aggressive solutions to bullying. It has been like that for 200+ years and if it hasn't changed now, I think it shows what the general consensus is. The examples of such things never result in happy endings, if it did, you would think we would be trying to encourage the behavior, hm? 200 years worth of our culture cannot be compared to the 21st century culture. Simply invalid.





Samehada said:


> Well with that mentality, you certainly aren't going to make people like you. Sure you can make the argument society is wrong, but that's not what this thread is about is it?  I discussed society as a fact of our ability to develop in concern with bullying. Our culture has never championed aggressive solutions to bullying. It has been like that for 200+ years and if it hasn't changed now, I think it shows what the general consensus is. The examples of such things never result in happy endings, if it did, you would think we would be trying to encourage the behavior, hm? 200 years worth of our culture cannot be compared to the 21st century culture. Simply invalid.



If its not what this thread is about you should not have brought it up in the first place but you did. It is relevant, just like rape is. You seem to have the wrong idea that I am supporting bullying. I support standing up for yourself which may include physically fighting back. Society has nothing to do with developing anyone, society is about regionally accepted mob mentality. Kinda like how in the middle east, Muslim extremist society advocates the in-education of girls. Is that developed thinking? Following rules based on society is what is truly invalid. 



> Way to read just the Abstract.
> No, the article I provided is to provide you with 17 different sources that claim my point.



Society again, but with no credentials. You keep trying to convince me on mob rule. No matter how many people say water is dry, water is going to be wet.



> I do no disservice in asking to not bring rape into this discussion. I told you that there are different threads that will be more suffice in discussing that matter. Yes, it is a form of bullying but this thread is about cyber/school related bullying, not rape. The effects of rape are so severe and controversial that even today's psychologist cannot agree on the consequences of both sides. Anyways, the girl in the article wasn't raped. The end. Stop trying to make personal attacks. Its not very effective.



The disservice comes when you fail to recognize the lessons learned by women who have had experience with other forms of bullying and found an answer. The lessons these women try to share with others are to prevent others from having the bad experience. It is comparable to Ahmedinejad trying to convince the world that the holocaust never happened, which is an insult to the Jews whos families experienced it. It is insulting to women that you should try to ignore the lesson so you can support your argument.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 13, 2012)

Passive approach makes me laugh. It's fine to fine some examples of it working, but this does not constitute proof, as you'll find many more examples of an active approach working even better.

Hope she is in a better place, though I have some doubts. Suicide wasn't the answer, she blew things out of proportion like most teenagers tend to do. She had her whole life to resolve her issues and find happiness.


----------



## NO (Oct 13, 2012)

Having a relationship with a popular person so you don't fight bullies? Are you guys really that dependent? And what sort of implication does that even mean - that popular people are bullies? I don't recommend this at all. It's a further form of weakness - you should not rely on anyone but yourself. You make friends but you don't use them to feel secure. You make your own friends, be boss of your own life, and most of all befriend everyone regardless of their beliefs or actions. I was easily the most recognized and popular person in HS and became friends with many - I'm not bragging, that's just how it was for me. I made my own bonds, went out there and met tons of people, and socialized when I could. I will admit, these things helped me stay out of any trouble zone. I wasn't the "shady kid", the "shit talker", or the "nerd". People knew my title. I was out there being funny and having fun. People knew this and wanted to hang out with me. I can't say the same for the people who locked themselves in the library or never went to those football games, because those kids are usually the people who seemed avidly depressed and mildly annoyed with everything at school.

If bullies are only common among introverts/shy people, I'm worried for many people.


----------



## AfterGlow (Oct 13, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Believe it or not Fighting with your fists and legs solves problems... if you win



A temporary solution, before him and his friends jump you outside your house a few weeks later.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 13, 2012)

Being popular and befriending everyone shouldn't be an objective either. I was also rather popular in the beginning of middle school, but it didn't make me happy.

I hated football but learned about football and pretended to like football. I liked to spend the majority of my time reading but didn't hang out with people but spent my time outside hanging out with others. I liked old music but listened to the last popular songs. It lasted for a couple years where I basically hung out with everyone, smiling and laughing while sighing inside. I had to psych myself up before starting each day, thinking that one day I'd come to appreciate it, but it only made me depressed. It's a wonder I lasted this long pretending to be someone I wasn't.

It's by becoming best friend with an introverted guy and hanging out with people with the same interests that I had the most fun, and if I felt like being alone I simply sat alone, if I felt like reading a book I read a book. It's crazy how everyone looks down on you for being a little different, simply by being yourself. Bullying came in the beginning of high-school.

If you are introvert and want to be respected, you don't take the hits smiling hoping for the best. Tested and not approved. Hitting back ten times as hard? Tested and approved.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 13, 2012)

Pics of the tits?


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Having a relationship with a popular person so you don't fight bullies? Are you guys really that dependent? And what sort of implication does that even mean - that popular people are bullies? I don't recommend this at all. It's a further form of weakness - you should not rely on anyone but yourself. You make friends but you don't use them to feel secure. You make your own friends, be boss of your own life, and most of all befriend everyone regardless of their beliefs or actions. I was easily the most recognized and popular person in HS and became friends with many - I'm not bragging, that's just how it was for me. I made my own bonds, went out there and met tons of people, and socialized when I could. I will admit, these things helped me stay out of any trouble zone. I wasn't the "shady kid", the "shit talker", or the "nerd". People knew my title. I was out there being funny and having fun. People knew this and wanted to hang out with me. I can't say the same for the people who locked themselves in the library or never went to those football games, because those kids are usually the people who seemed avidly depressed and mildly annoyed with everything at school.
> 
> If bullies are only common among introverts/shy people, I'm worried for many people.



Never went to a single sports game in high school and I never got bullied. The popular person advice was with grade school (1-6) because that is when kids are rather defenseless towards bullying, and can't really apply your advice as they haven't matured.
On that note, by the time you hit high school, you should have grown up a bit so dealing with bullies becomes less of a challenge, and also by the time you graduate, you'd likely know everyone in your year, whether you want to or not.

In high school, I considered myself quite an introvert, and yet eventually I found people to hang out with. It's all about finding your circle.. you don't have to be the loudest and "funnest" dude to get through high school without getting beat up.


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Literally stood there and took it.



And that's where you're flawed. Really, you can somehow worm yourself out of being bullied by talking to them, your parents, etc. But in a lot of cases that I have heard of, or seen, the most effective way to take care of it is to fight them or to threaten them. 

Yeah, they'll still talk more shit about you. But it won't be to your face, and it's almost a guarantee that they will be more cautious in how they approach their next victim. 



> They were horribly mean to me, but I continued to be nice to them.



I seriously don't mean to belittle you, but many people where I'm from would simply call it how "they saw it".

They would say you "ass kissed" them and were to 'spineless' (different words used, but I'll use the more appropriate words) to defend yourself. 


> Look at Trollface. He didn't go to friends for moral support, didn't grab on to something to lean. The end result, he became just as bad as they were. In fact, he became worse by acting like he was literally lethal.



As long as Trollface doesn't go around attacking other innocent kids or kids he perceives as weak, he didn't STOOP down to their level. He defended himself. Really, in this day and age, it's not stooping down to a bully by talking back to them or fighting them back.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2012)

My friend was getting messed with once, jammed a pencil in the bastards collar bone ;3
Someone learned the law of causality that day


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

On another note, cyber bullying can be the worst kind of bullying.


----------



## Taka (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sorry who feels different but, I see this as her fault. The things she did was not forced upon her and she took the choices happily with no second thought. I feel sad for her death but not for suicide. 

Also the passive approach is the not the ultimate approach as not every situation works the same. It is no definite and sometimes you have to stand up for yourself which is what I did. They knew I could back up my words with my actions at any time.


----------



## eHav (Oct 13, 2012)

in b4 people who said the 14yr old who killed her son should be put to death to come here and defend this girl for not knowing the consequences of her acts on the internet.


----------



## Le Pirate (Oct 13, 2012)

I got bullied when I was in middle school. All it takes is your standing up and getting in one or two big fights and they'll leave you alone.


----------



## monafifia (Oct 13, 2012)

She shouldn't have done that, posting pictures of yourself half naked usually gets you negative feedback at that age. But still she shouldn't have gone through that much pain, i feel quite bad for her


----------



## tashtin (Oct 13, 2012)

Tragic waste of life - but I can't feel sorry for someone taking the easy way out.

Never been bullied. I don't understand why kids would rather be tormented and live in fear rather than grow a pair and strike back...

And I laugh at this "cyber bullying" nonsense. Why anyone would care what nameless/ faceless people say over the Internet is beyond me.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> I used to get bullied. I started wearing a trenchcoat and started hinting that if anyone messed with me they would get shot. I never got bullied again.



Something similar happened to me. But to my benefit, school kids in Cleveland have learned to be wary of the quiet one in the back. 

Didn't hafta threaten anybody though.


----------



## Taka (Oct 13, 2012)

She should've taken more responsibility, and ALL of this could've been prevented. I've read up on everything, and I have came to this interpretation: "Let me show this guy my tits! Nothing bad can happen, I mean I'm only underage! Also, how about I make this chick's boyfriend cheat on her! I know I haven't seen him in a long time, but I'ma sleep with him the first day we see each other! What could possibly come of it? OH NO! I got caught! Time to drink bleach and cut myself!"

She drew in too much negative attention, she couldn't handle it, etc. She got herself in that predicament, she can find a way out. Suicide is not the answer for the petty problems she had. There are way more people with more serious problems than this.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 13, 2012)

Rip. This is her own fault for showing her boobs but I think she shouldn't have committed suicide and I think that she never should have been bully.  Bullying is wrong in so many ways. 




I wonder who the stalker guy is?






I have been bully before only verbal though.


----------



## Drums (Oct 13, 2012)

OP, she said in her vid that she didnt know that the guy she had sex with already had a girlfriend. And I think Im inclined to believe that because she already had enough problems by then, I dont think she'd consciously add more troubles on her back.

Anyways, I feel sorry for her. But I have to wonder, where were her parents? Seemingly absent from that hell she was going through on her own. I wont put all the blame on her, she was still too young to understand some things or see them coming. I think her parents failed when it comes to her.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 13, 2012)

Parents need to start restricting internet use for children. These titty pics are getting out of hand. Why is it that every time theirs an issue about bullying or harassment with a somewhat young female titties always manage to nuzzle themselves in? Well anyway its too bad she killed herself. She probably went to a school for troubled kids if they were fucked up enough to actually jump her.

Like at this point who cares about bullying. Tell teenage girls to stop spreading their nudes cause watching them get taken advantage of is starting to become very painful.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 13, 2012)

For the ones who asked, seems she hanged herself: 


In all honestly, this looks like a mix of "Blind parents" and "Meh, I'm young, doubt my actions will have any consequence"


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 13, 2012)

I shed a tear


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2012)

Eh, I still can't bring myself to feel bad for her.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 13, 2012)

Sad story yes she made a mistake but from some to thing they have the right to harass her and put their hands on her is wrong. Hopefully karma comes back to those who thought it was cool to do what they did to her.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 13, 2012)

poor girl. yes, she made a mistake, but still. I hope people one day realize there're real persons behind internet. it's not all about fun, you can hurt for real


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Everyone deserves a good friend  Cant believe she didnt have one to help her through this.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 13, 2012)

Why bully a girl for showing her tits? I assume only females did, because they're naturally such catty cunts.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2012)

Moral of the story: Don't show your tits on the internet. It will eat you alive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2012)

And here comes 4chan


> Amanda Todd
> 
> Ok, well let's just get this all out of the way so you all can stop your bitching about this dead girl. A lot of what is posted in her video and on her page is fabricated to make her look like she was an angel. Think again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luciana (Oct 13, 2012)

That's true, she's been treated like an angel in most articles. 
Almost none mention that she was beaten because she slept with another's girl boyfriend. 
Most mention that she was just beaten for the lulz.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2012)

I do feel sorry for her.

Having been isolated, blackmailed and bullied for a year - she gets depression and anxiety but never pulls through it.

She shouldn't have slept with that guy, but given her mental state and the desire for her to feel needed I think it was a mistake that was easy to make.

Problem with school is that there's always a need to feel that you are better than someone. Amanda was an easy target for everyone to think that they were better than her, in the end she ended up alone.

One thing though - I never have and never will understand cyber bullying. I get that Facebook is a big part of your life, but its not essential and if all you are getting is abuse every time you log in, then she or someone else should have told her to delete her account and just not go onto it.

I feel for her - I think it was a series of events that snowballed after she showed her tits and got stalked. Better decisions could have been made both on her part and on those that were around her. For me one of the messages is to not leave teens around a computer alone if you are a parent. 

I do hope the initial bully gets slammed for this, the one who had the photos of her. As for the assault over sleeping with that dude - they all need to be punished too; they may think they were justified for doing so - but there is no justification for violence of that level. 

All in all a sad set of circumstances and a death that could have been prevented. RIP.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 13, 2012)

> Tragic waste of life - but I can't feel sorry for someone taking the easy way out.
> 
> Never been bullied. I don't understand why kids would rather be tormented and live in fear rather than grow a pair and strike back...
> 
> And I laugh at this "cyber bullying" nonsense. Why anyone would care what nameless/ faceless people say over the Internet is beyond me.



You are completely clueless. You specifically point out how you've never been bullied, but your entire argument about how easy it is to just ignore it? Get help.


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2012)

Where the hell were her parents in all of this. That suicide attempt should have been a wake up call and checked into therapy.


----------



## Mochi (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, for one fucking mistake. 


Someone should find this guy. Seriously, I feel like punching him until his face is covered in blood. 


RIP.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

*From 4Chan's moot (excellent post):*
Amanda Todd

Ok, well let's just get this all out of the way so you all can stop your bitching about this dead girl. A lot of what is posted in her video and on her page is fabricated to make her look like she was an angel. Think again.

1. She was 15 years old when she flashed those guys.
2. She did it out of her own free will. She CHOSE to do it.
3. She already flirted with many guys before.
4.
She got 'beat' up at school not because of the picture, but because she slept with another girl's boyfriend. (refer to #1)
5. The guy 'bullied' her once only about 6-8 months after she flashed online. Not multiple times over 2 years.
6. She was known to have slept with multiple men and to sell herself out.
7. Her home life wasn't the best. (family troubles)

You people who are giving her sympathy and pity should all be ashamed of yourselves. Instead of giving pity to a girl who already commited suicide, how about you talk to that lonely kid at lunch? Yea, the one who sits all alone in the corner. But no, you'd rather sit with your friends and then come home and get on facebook and say shit like 'Oh, how come no one helped poor Amanda, she's so pretty, why did she have to die'. FUCK YOU! Go crawl back in your shell of safety while the ones who really need help are only an arms length away.

We should be talking about the ones who were bullied and managed to survive through it all. The success stories. Because that's what gives kids hope, the ones who know what it's like to be in their shoes. The ones who have walked that road before and came out ok.

What kind of message does it send to impressionable teens that if you go ahead and kill yourself that you will get thousands of likes on a facebook page and everyone will feel sorry for you and give you attention? If you have any self respect for the future then you'd stop and think about where your morals are. If you're too confused with your emotions and common sense, then just get off the internet entirely. No one wants to read your idiotic comments and your emotion filled rage tantrums.

*tl;dr Stop giving pity to a dead girl. Give it to the ones who deserve it.*


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's funny that people are really blaming this girl. Nobody deserves to be bullied and belittled like trash but of course people aren't capable of understanding even such a simple thing as that. -.-


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2012)

quoting 4chan
id neg you
if i wasnt locked


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irrespective of the supposed validity of the points in that post, she was only 15, man ! She was just a kid. She deserves our sympathy no matter what she was like in her personal life.

At this point laying blame on anyone is useless and only makes the situation more tragic but seriously the girl needed a support structure. Parents , friends , other family members should have been the ones to help her out.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Normality said:


> It's funny that people are really blaming this girl. Nobody deserves to be bullied and belittled like trash but of course people aren't capable of understanding even such a simple thing as that. -.-





Anarch said:


> Irrespective of the supposed validity of the points in that post, she was only 15, man ! She was just a kid. She deserves our sympathy no matter what she was like in her personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this hypocrisy sickens me. I can bet a million dollars that most people here that symphatizes with the girl wouldn't even give a shit about the ostracized kid in their own school. If you really do care, please, go talk to that kid with no friends. I dare you.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> All this hypocrisy sickens me. I can bet a million dollars that most people here that symphatizes with the girl wouldn't even give a shit about the ostracized kid in their own school.



Wrong. I offer support to all those who need it even if they are the creepy kid everyone makes fun of. It's simple, everyone deserves to be heard. Don't make assumptions.


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2012)

No one loves you until you're dead.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Normality said:


> Wrong. I offer support to all those who need it even if they are the creepy kid everyone makes fun of. It's simple, everyone deserves to be heard. Don't make assumptions.


I said *most people*, therefor there can be exceptions like yourselves but I highly doubt it. I am right because otherwise ostracized kids would be non-existent. 


♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> No one loves you until you're dead.



Exactly! Same thing happened with Michael Jackson. People only give a shit about Amanda cuz she commited suicide.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about commiting suicide in my 50s, I am a really attractive person and being old and not being attractive anymore don't sit well with me so I rather die. 

15 is way too young, what a coward...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 13, 2012)

Watched the video, goddamn. The cutting picture...  

I'm surprised no one was willing to reach out to this girl, even after she made a Youtube video saying she was lonely. All this shit over a meaningless topless pic. Her bullies should get the Singapore treatment, whipped in public.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 13, 2012)

Reminds me of my little cousin  who committed suicide last year after bullying for being gay - including at the hands of his teachers. I always hated the education board here in my home community. They're my nemeses.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> All this hypocrisy sickens me. I can bet a million dollars that most people here that symphatizes with the girl wouldn't even give a shit about the ostracized kid in their own school. If you really do care, please, go talk to that kid with no friends. I dare you.





Normality said:


> Don't make assumptions.



This.

Just because you're an ass don't assume that most other people are.

Also 15 year olds go to school with other 15 year olds who may not be sensitive enough to help kids like Amanda but that doesn't mean that they'll remain that way for the rest of their lives. Most people ( obviously not you ), even bullies develop some humanity later on. For such people it doesn't take much to feel sad for a dead 15 year old.

Even if the people in this thread sympathizing with the girl were bullies in high school that doesn't mean that now that they have grown up and know better , they are hypocrites.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2012)

I liked Micheal Jackson when he was alive - dude made some awesome stuff that I grew up on. 

I think you'll find that most people on a forum about Naruto aren't the ones that are the bullies. That might be a wide, sweeping generalisation and I'm sure there are a few out there who have made fun of folk because they were different but I'm sure there is no-one here that would go to such lengths as these folks did. I mean to make a facebook group of her and to have the profile pic as that....and then getting seven shades of shit kicked out of her for sleeping with a dude, who she thought cared about her (even though she was wrong for doing so - I'm pretty sure resorting to violence is not our style). I don't think (or I'd like to think) that no-one here would go to such lengths. 

Maybe I'm naive.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> I said *most people*, therefor there can be exceptions like yourselves but I highly doubt it. I am right because otherwise ostracized kids would be non-existent.
> 
> 
> Exactly! Same thing happened with Michael Jackson. People only give a shit about Amanda cuz she commited suicide.



So your whole point is that we shouldn't feel bad for this girl because there are other lonely kids out there. 

The point of bringing these type of stories to light is so that people could realize how wrong bullying is and reach out to those kids who are being bullied at their school.....


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2012)

Are people so afraid of thinking they're being "taken in" falsely by someone's tragic story that they have to act like soulless assholes all the time?

No one deserves what happened to her.

No matter what you little pricks can say to justify any of this, that will never stop being true.

What she did wasn't even that big of a deal. There's no reason she should have been bullied like she was. She flashed her tits? So fucking what. It's nudity, we all have a naked body, why are we taught to be so ashamed and afraid of it that our kids bully someone to the brink of insanity for showing hers?

It doesn't make you look cooler on the internet to act like she had it coming or to make sure everyone knows "she was no angel" - who said she was? She was a normal girl.

And Anarch's right, just because you might be a piece of shit, doesn't mean everyone else is as well. No one deserves to be bullied this way...and the punishment in no way, shape or form, fit the apparent crime.

Driving someone to kill themselves should be punishable by law.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Normality said:


> So your whole point is that we shouldn't feel bad for this girl because there are other lonely kids out there.
> 
> The point of bringing these type of stories to light is so that people could realize how wrong bullying is and reach out to those kids who are being bullied at their school.....



My point is that most people are disgusting hypocrites. 

Do you remember how the Facebook feeds where over-flooded by people sympathizing with Michael Jackson? Where were those sympathizing remarks before he died? 
All of a sudden people loved Michael Jackson :/ 


Anarch said:


> This.
> 
> Just because you're an ass don't assume that most other people are.
> 
> ...


I am not cynical, I am a realist. Your naivety baffles me. 

So you are basically saying 15 year olds are psychopaths? Haha you most still be a kid because ostracism is not determined by the age of the perpertrators. When you grow up and start working you'll know this shit still happens.

Just read this thread and tell me, with a straight face, that I am wrong:


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

Law said:


> And no, this isn't _her fault_ because she made the mistake of taking a nude photo or two when she was younger. Even 4Chan groups are rallying to vilify those responsible. _4Chan._



Really? 4chan's FB page is saying quite the opposite.

Anyway, I was bullied too, but once I snapped and choked the guy's neck I was fine. Then again, I was never cyber-bullied, nor did I flash anywhere. Amanda got the worst of both worlds.

I understand how she felt though, even if on a smaller scale.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2012)

flashing your tits online and sleeping with another girl's boyfriend gets you bullied? who would've thought! kids are retarded these days


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> I am not cynical, I am a realist. Your naivety baffles me.



You're neither , you're just an ass.



> So you are basically saying 15 year olds are psychopaths? Haha you most still be a kid because ostracism is not determined by the age of the perpertrators.



I'm saying high school kids can be cruel and it's not because they're bad people , it's because they don't know better , they don't know how bad it could get for the one being bullied. Until they grow up and understand the situation. Sure I'm saying age has everything to do with it. When you get older you understand why that was wrong and you realize that kids like Amanda need help. Which is why I'm not blaming her classmates for not reaching out to her, it should have been a parent or a family member who should have helped her out of this situation.



> When you grow up and start working you'll know this shit still happens.
> Just read this thread and tell me, with a straight face, that I am wrong:



It has everything to do with age. You being disliked and ignored by your colleagues is not the same as bullying. A grown up adult being driven to suicide because his office mates were not sharing their jokes with him ?? Yeah it's ridiculous. That's not to say that it has never happened. The world is full of challenged individuals so if you google hard enough I'm sure you could come up with an example or two but it's definitely not commonplace.
It isn't comparable to school bullying or it's consequences.

EDIT : Also I'm not being naive. I'm not saying that after the mistakes she made her school mates' behaviour , or what happened to her was unexpected. It wasn't. What I'm saying is that no matter what the reasons behind it the death of a 15 year old is something any decent person would be sad about, and no 15 year old deserves something like this.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> *From 4Chan's moot (excellent post):*
> Amanda Todd
> 
> Ok, well let's just get this all out of the way so you all can stop your bitching about this dead girl. A lot of what is posted in her video and on her page is fabricated to make her look like she was an angel. Think again.
> ...



Ridiculously stupid post. She put one pic of herself flashing online, and then was tormented out of two schools. For a picture? She slept with a guy because she was lonely, pretty reasonable considering she was a teenage pariah. No way does this justify her treatment in any way. 



> We should be talking about the ones who were bullied and managed to survive through it all.



Wow. You might as well say, "let's talk about the war vets who were strong enough, forget the weak ones who developed PTSD." 

Not everyone's bullying is the same, and not every bully or victim is the same. I can only assume the person who wrote this is a troll or just flat out too stupid to empathize with other people. It is not a very hard concept to understand that the word "bullying" applied to Amanda Todd doesn't imply that all people who are bullied endure a similar ordeal. Victims of bullying aren't part of a large Darwinian experiment to glorify those who survive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> All this hypocrisy sickens me. I can bet a million dollars that most people here that symphatizes with the girl wouldn't even give a shit about the ostracized kid in their own school. If you really do care, please, go talk to that kid with no friends. I dare you.



Awesome post here.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

trollface said:


> If its not what this thread is about you should not have brought it up in the first place but you did. It is relevant, just like rape is. You seem to have the wrong idea that I am supporting bullying. I support standing up for yourself which may include physically fighting back. Society has nothing to do with developing anyone, society is about regionally accepted mob mentality. Kinda like how in the middle east, Muslim extremist society advocates the in-education of girls. Is that developed thinking? Following rules based on society is what is truly invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm done arguing with you. You just aren't getting it mate. You suddenly turned a suicide thread into a place to claim that society is shit cause of Kim Kardashian and that school bullying is just as severe as rape so we should talk about that. Oh, and way to still not read my sources. Continue to preach that aggression is the way to solve bullies, cause it obviously has been a permanent solution all these centuries. 

I'm done with you, not worth my time. 

Oh and don't ever make personal claims that I am doing disservice to woman.  You know that the argument has gone to shit when


----------



## Joker J (Oct 13, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> A temporary solution, before him and his friends jump you outside your house a few weeks later.



Most of the time you gain respect from each other, and a person getting some friends to jump one person is a pussy ass move.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> You're neither , you're just an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear Lord, my head is about to explode. Once again, your naivety baffles me, deeply. *Ostracism/discrimination is an evolutionairy trait*, this is not only common among us but in animals aswell, it's a way of showing that your given genetics is dangerous to the flock's gene pool. I won't go into details about this because you wouldn't understand.

Bullying also exists at work, a quick google search on "bullied at work" gave 61,800,000 hits. *This is the reality you refuse to believe exists*. Since you're are a kid in denial, you'll learn this the hard way when you grow up.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> All this hypocrisy sickens me. I can bet a million dollars that most people here that symphatizes with the girl wouldn't even give a shit about the ostracized kid in their own school. If you really do care, please, go talk to that kid with no friends. I dare you.



How do you know it's hypocrisy if you don't know any of the people in this thread? For all you know, this thread is full of people who made friends with the outcasts or the outcasts themselves. 



> I said most people,



Most people? You don't even know most people. How can you say with any certainty that the people posting in this thread are hypocrites when you don't know one of them? It's a lazy generalization on your part to make a non-existent point.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2012)

Funny because I actually attempted to make friends with kids who seemed lonely in High School.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2012)

Coming from someone who is anti social during my whole time in Elementary and High school, I was never suicidal, nor was I ever depressed. I might have felt lonely but I did have friends. I wanted to remain anti-social because deep inside I fucking hated everyone around me at school, wasting their lives away taking drugs or underaged drinking. In fact three weeks ago a chick tried to bring alcohol to a school dance, she got arrested and yet when she comes back to our school she was still popular.

I can go on but I'm saying suicide should never have been an option.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 13, 2012)

Why doesn't the Fear of possibly knowing after suicide everything will become a thousand time worse stop suicidal people?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Most of the time you gain respect from each other, and a person getting some friends to jump one person is a pussy ass move.



This is pretty much true. Remember that video a while back with the 7 guys beating on one guy? When people found out how much of a pussy they were, everyone wanted to fuck their shit up. Those people are bullies they're just pussies hiding behind numbers. If you feel you are going to get jumped by several people, call them out at school. Tell them to meet you after school and then fuck their shit up in front of everybody.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> How do you know it's hypocrisy if you don't know any of the people in this thread? For all you know, this thread is full of people who made friends with the outcasts or the outcasts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people? You don't even know most people. How can you say with any certainty that the people posting in this thread are hypocrites when you don't know one of them? It's a lazy generalization on your part to make a non-existent point.



If I am wrong, how come bullied and ostracized kids are not non-existant? This problem is huge, it's worldwide, it's persistant and eternal.  

The reaction to the death of Michael Jackson just proves me right. You most be  living under rock if you are blind to reality.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> If I am wrong, h*ow come bullied and ostracized kids are not non-existant?* This problem is huge, it's worldwide, it's persistant and eternal.
> 
> The reaction to the death of Michael Jackson just proves me right. You most be  living under rock if you are blind to reality.



A manga forum is not a good representation of the world?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> Oh dear Lord, my head is about to explode. Once again, your naivety baffles me, deeply. *Ostracism/discrimination is an evolutionairy trait*, this is not only common among us but in animals aswell, it's a way of showing that your given genetics is dangerous to the flock's gene pool. I won't go into details about this because you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Bullying also exists at work, a quick google search on "bullied at work" gave 61,800,000 hits. *This is the reality you refuse to believe exists*. Since you're are a kid in denial, you'll learn this the hard way when you grow up.



A quick google search on "cows on the moon" also gave 13 million hits so you're saying that's evidence of bovine life on the moon ?

Exclusion and bullying isn't the same. It's part of but not the same. This girl was beaten up and left in a ditch. You're comparing that to being ignored by the guy in the cubicle next to you at work ?

The reason I refrained from citing examples from my life till now was because both you , who think this girl doesn't deserve our pity because at her age we wouldn't have helped her , and those who have come forward with stories of how they have helped people in need are both missing the point. What her peer group thought of her, or what people in this thread would have done at her age have no bearing at all on our ability to show compassion to the girl's situation here and now.

Your argument is simply this- " because you were cruel when you were 15 , you're not allowed to be kind or compassionate ever again ,and if you are you're a hypocrite." I'm saying this argument is obviously flawed.

When I was very young , the fact that we were hurting someone by making fun of them wasn't so clear to me , or any of us but that changed as I grew up ( I am not sure why you're not getting this but this happens to everyone as they grow older.) And in high school I did go out of my way to befriend kids who were being excluded. But again that doesn't have any bearing on my original point - that here and now I am sorry for this dead kid and her family , and I am *not *a hypocrite for being so , inspite of what I might have been like when I was 15.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 13, 2012)

The cows on the moon example is a bad one, as there are actually cows on the moon.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Sygurgh said:


> The cows on the moon example is a bad one, as there are actually cows on the moon.



Pick something else then  "Naruto on the moon". 38 million hits .
As long as one is validating their claims by number of google hits , any random sentence will do.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 13, 2012)

Incredibly sad stuff. Hope they catch the douchebag who did this.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2012)

She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> I'm sorry but this wall of non-sensical idiocy is hurting my head too much. I'll tell you this (as I have said a million times now), she does not deserve these people's bullshit sympathy *because* no one would've given a shit if she didn't commit suicide.



So she deserves no sympathy because the media didn't pick up on it (or wasn't aware of it) sooner? That isn't a rational reason to not sympathize with her. You can sympathize with someone even if you weren't previously aware of their situation.

You're not even making a rational argument. It's like claiming we can't sympathize with the plight of a dead soldier because we didn't know his situation until he died and his story was published.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> I didn't compare shit, you said "kids become more humane when they grow up" and that is simply utter bullshit.



An 8 year old will make fun of a cripple , or laugh out loud when an old man falls down but an adult wouldn't because growing up gives you the ability to tell right from wrong. At least in my experience. Maybe you haven't grown up enough to notice the change.



> I'm sorry but this wall of non-sensical idiocy is hurting my head too much. I'll tell you this (as I have said a million times now), she does not deserve these people's bullshit sympathy because no one would've given a shit if she didn't commit suicide.
> 
> Why the fuck do you else think this got brought up in the newspapers and in facebook groups just after she killed herself? Why not eariler?
> 
> ...



This is the second time you've mentioned these head pains. Maybe it's you who is retarded. See a doctor maybe ?

She deserves our sympathy *because* she is dead , if she wasn't dead her situation would be similar to that of thousands of other kids who deal with shit , move on and live their lives. In that case no i wouldn't sympathize. But she didn't get to move on and live her life. She ended up dead. That is why I ( and every one else ) is sympathizing. If you don't get that maybe you should go see that doctor now.

I didn't care for MJ when he was alive and I didn't care after he died. His death is not the same as the death of a 15 year old. Sure people made a fuss about his death because of the media blow up  and yeah the media is doing the same here but that doesn't mean that the kid doesn't deserve our sympathy nor does it mean that everyone who is sympathizing is pretending.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> So she deserves no sympathy because the media didn't pick up on it (or wasn't aware of it) sooner? That isn't a rational reason to not sympathize with her. You can sympathize with someone even if you weren't previously aware of their situation.



She doesn't deserve pity from hypocrites, it is simply not morally justified. The media wasn't aware of it until she died, because it was then people started to vigorously spread her video.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2012)

> She did it out of her own free will. She CHOSE to do it.



She was 12 you fucking idiot.


----------



## trollface (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> I'm done arguing with you. You just aren't getting it mate. You suddenly turned a suicide thread into a place to claim that society is shit cause of Kim Kardashian and that school bullying is just as severe as rape so we should talk about that. Oh, and way to still not read my sources. Continue to preach that aggression is the way to solve bullies, cause it obviously has been a permanent solution all these centuries.
> 
> I'm done with you, not worth my time.
> 
> Oh and don't ever make personal claims that I am doing disservice to woman.  You know that the argument has gone to shit when



Lol @ person who thinks sitting there and taking it is the right thing to do and telling ME im not getting it.

Lol @ person trying to advocate society always being right, when the very forum society she posts on agrees fighting back is the right thing to do.

Lol @ person insulting women with traumatic experiences by refusing to acknowledge the lessons they learned.

Lol @ person copping out and giving up because they have no rational argument for several logical points.

Lol @ person trying to change my POV by acting holier than thou. That probably works with guys trying to get in your pants, not with me. You have never given me a reason to consider your opinion important. I dgaf.

Lol @ person who does not get it that violence has historically been part of humanity and always will be. History is written by the winners. Those who gave up and took it are dead and did not get their way. Just like you will learn winners do not give up, after you give up like you are now.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Snip it.


I really love your Mila Kunis avatar and all that but your logic is too damn flawed. You are a delusional bigot living under a rock. I'll end this pointless discussion since it is getting us nowhere. Sooner or later you'll realise I am right, and I do hope it happens sooner for your own sake. Have a nice day.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 13, 2012)

Wish people realized that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> I really love your Mila Kunis avatar and all that but your logic is too damn flawed. You are a delusional bigot living under a rock. I'll end this pointless discussion since it is getting us nowhere. Sooner or later you'll realise I am right, and I do hope it happens sooner for your own sake. Have a nice day.



You can't go a paragraph without an insult. You suddenly refer to unrelated things ( my avatar , which is awesome i know thanks  ). You've conveniently ignored most of the things I had to say and are repeating the same things over and over. Sure this argument is over. It was over the moment you opened your mouth ( or pressed a key on your keyboard whatever ).
It's 3 AM here so Good Night.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> She doesn't deserve pity from hypocrites, it is simply not morally justified. The media wasn't aware of it until she died, because it was then people started to vigorously spread her video.



There are so many things wrong with this. 

First, hypocrisy is advocating one thing and acting or believing the opposite. That hasn't happened here. People can genuinely feel sympathy for her. If they are bullies themselves, or if they privately don't give a darn, then yes they are hypocrites. Yet you can't possibly know whether the people who are sympathizing are unsympathetic or bullies themselves. 

Second, let's assume there is hypocrisy (even though you have no evidence). Why would the level of hypocrisy dictate when it is morally appropriate to sympathize with someone? Sympathy is a feeling; one can inconsistently apply this feeling, but that inconsistency doesn't dictate that NO sympathy is warranted. 

If you had made the argument "you all should stop being hypocritical and sympathize with all victims of bullying", that would have been a rational statement even if the premise isn't proven. You would be arguing that people should consistently feel sympathy for all victims. To say the opposite, that it is inappropriate to sympathize with someone who deserves sympathy because others who haven't died got no sympathy, isn't a rational argument. People sympathize with the dead because it is the end of their lives. Even people who are unsympathetic to bullying victims can sympathize with those who commit suicide.


Narkissos said:


> You are a delusional bigot living under a rock.



There is absolutely nothing delusional or bigoted about that post. You're coming across as deranged.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 13, 2012)

Although this is a tragic event and she didn't deserve all the bullying, I have a hard time having a lot of sympathy for people who commit suicide. Especially when she was stupid enough to post nudes and sleep with a guy who had a girlfriend.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 13, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Wish people realized that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.



!!!!
Basically.

I feel really bad for her though and may she R.I.P.​


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Although this is a tragic event and she didn't deserve all the bullying, I have a hard time having a lot of sympathy for people who commit suicide. Especially when she was stupid enough to post nudes and sleep with a guy who had a girlfriend.



She was 12 and lots of people make the mistake of sending nudes to the wrong people. People also cheat and I do believe she said that she didn't know he had a girlfriend. Regardless, these are small offenses really.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 13, 2012)

Can someone please explain how cyber bullying can be effective? I feel if you  just not log on, or delete your account it solves the problem. Especially on facebook, just block or unfriend the person.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 13, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Can someone please explain how cyber bullying can be effective? I feel if you  just not log on, or delete your account it solves the problem. Especially on facebook, just block or unfriend the person.



Cyber bullying is just one method and chances are that if you're getting bullied through the internet you're also getting bullied in real life as well. In that case, it wouldn't matter whether you log on or not because it finds a way to reach you.


----------



## monafifia (Oct 13, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Wish people realized that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.



Exactly, suicide is never the way forward- at the time it may seem like it is but, it really isn't. 

I'm sure she had so much potential too


----------



## Misha-San (Oct 13, 2012)

What she did was wrong but the kids at the school went to a extreme to make this girl's life a living hell. What the fuck is wrong with this kids? They think this is cool making fun of this girl and just because she flashed her boobs which every girl seems to do now because I have seen it on Tumblr. She didn't deserve to die this way.  I hope these people suffer what she had to suffer.


----------



## NO (Oct 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She was 12 you fucking idiot.





Normality said:


> She was 12 and lots of people make the mistake of sending nudes to the wrong people. People also cheat and I do believe she said that she didn't know he had a girlfriend. Regardless, these are small offenses really.


So that gives young teenagers the excuse to do absolutely anything? For every girl that gives out nude pics to some stranger at her middle school, there are *tens *of thousands who don't. Why? Because they make the conscious decision not to do that. Teenage (and pre-teen) criminals who rape, assault, deal, kill, and bully don't get this kind of sympathy so Amanda Todd shouldn't either. If someone at the age of 12 walked to school naked, would your excuse be "s/he was young, didn't know any better"? Or would it be "Wow, that's not civil at all and s/he should have known better considering absolutely nobody has done such a ridiculous act in decades"?

Being young simply isn't an excuse - there is a certain point where you could argue such a thing, but at 12 where civility should already be implanted into you, exceptions like Amanda only come very rarely. She messed up.

Many people don't remember what it was like to be 12, so they compare the age to being 5 years old or 7. Simply wrong. At 12, you are, at the bare minimum, psychologically mature enough to have a job and run a family. There is no innocence factored among the age - do a simple google search and you will find absolutely brutal criminals who are among the age of 12.

I hope Amanda Todd is in a better place. Sadly, her own darkness spread everywhere, her friends, family, and the media. The way she chose to go out was simply the worst decision she could make.


----------



## Narkissos (Oct 13, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> So that gives young teenagers the excuse to do absolutely anything? For every girl that gives out nude pics to some stranger at her middle school, there are *tens *of thousands who don't. Why? Because they make the conscious decision not to do that. Teenage (and pre-teen) criminals who rape, assault, deal, kill, and bully don't get this kind of sympathy so Amanda Todd shouldn't either. If someone at the age of 12 walked to school naked, would your excuse be "s/he was young, didn't know any better"? Or would it be "Wow, that's not civil at all and s/he should have known better considering absolutely nobody has done such a ridiculous act in decades"?
> 
> Being young simply isn't an excuse - there is a certain point where you could argue such a thing, but at 12 where civility should already be implanted into you, exceptions like Amanda only come very rarely. She messed up.
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time on these people, they are too stubborn.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 13, 2012)

They went ham on this chick, beat her ass and left her in a ditch smh. Dirty world we live in.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 13, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Wish people realized that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.



If you're in that particular mindset, that's about the last thing on your mind. Yeah, in retrospect the problems are temporary. But in their head, they believe the problems are going to be/already are permanent and they can't escape without ending their life. 

(speaking from experience)


----------



## Santeira (Oct 13, 2012)

RIP Amanda Todd.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Wish people realized that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.



Beautiful.

If I wasn't 24hr'ed, you would get rep and a gold star. At least you get the gold star still.


----------



## Santeira (Oct 13, 2012)

Narkissos said:


> She doesn't deserve pity from hypocrites, it is simply not morally justified. The media wasn't aware of it until she died, because it was then people started to vigorously spread her video.



Just shut up already.


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> So that gives young teenagers the excuse to do absolutely anything?



No, it doesn't. You are severely missing the point.

Kids/teens should be monitored while they are on the computer. I believe eventually the next generation of parents should also guide their children in the right paths of what not to do on the computer, since this one has obviously failed in many regards.


> For every girl that gives out nude pics to some stranger at her middle school, there are *tens *of thousands who don't. Why? Because they make the conscious decision not to do that.



Yeah, statistics? Because there are PLENTY of kids in my high school and in my work place that text their boyfriends/girlfriends pictures of themselves butt naked.

You're SPEAKING out of your ass at this point. 


> Teenage (and pre-teen) criminals who rape, assault, deal, kill, and bully don't get this kind of sympathy so Amanda Todd shouldn't either.




What are you even TALKING about? Just because you're hearing stuff about this on a forum doesn't mean in those other scenarios those victims aren't given attention to.

It's just that this case is UNIQUE and it's something that NEEDS to be addressed and not really given special attention to in the first place. Which is* cyber bullying.*


> If someone at the age of 12 walked to school naked, would your excuse be "s/he was young, didn't know any better"?



This is a fucking extreme, and a poor example. 

I would say this person has a MENTAL problem. As did this girl, since she obviously wasn't in the right frame of mind. 


> Being young simply isn't an excuse - there is a certain point where you could argue such a thing, but at 12 where civility should already be implanted into you, exceptions like Amanda only come very rarely. She messed up.



Yeah, you've stressed this I don't know how many damn times in your post.


> Many people don't remember what it was like to be 12, so they compare the age to being 5 years old or 7. Simply wrong. At 12, you are, at the bare minimum, psychologically mature enough to have a job and run a family. There is no innocence factored among the age - do a simple google search and you will find absolutely brutal criminals who are among the age of 12.




LOL

I can't believe this. Are you actually telling me a 12 year old knows how "run a faimily"

dude, I don't even have to debunk this even further.


----------



## sworder (Oct 13, 2012)

This is so sad.

Facebook just lends itself for stalking, her mom should have made her close it ages ago. Parents need to be parents, they need to do what's right for their kids even if it upsets them.

And as usual, NF is full of fucking morons.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 14, 2012)

4Chan is so evil about her....  they're holding nothing back.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

seen the pics on /b/, was not impressed.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

Joker J said:


> 4Chan is so evil about her....  they're holding nothing back.



And this is something new?


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 14, 2012)

It's kinda messed up, but the world is a fucked up place.

Parents shouldn't be giving these kids iphones and computers access at a young age, you gotta be very strict with these sorta things


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah because it was obviously the computer that made her kill herself.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 14, 2012)

What if she never had a fb account, maybe non of this bullshit wouldnt have happened.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

It'd have probably happened over myspace then.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 14, 2012)

setoshi said:


> What if she never had a fb account, maybe non of this bullshit wouldnt have happened.



Maybe but she could still flash the same guy in real life.


----------



## syrup (Oct 14, 2012)

It would seem that a lot of people on NF have never made a mistake in their lives. They have always accepted full responsibility for their actions and never once lost control for a second. They have also clearly felt the extreme levels of suffering neccesary to actually take ones own life, so they know it is a punishment in which someone deserves.

It would also seem that most of them have been reincarnated so many times that they have experienced every single type of and level of bullying out there as to be able to act like they are all the same. I wish I was as perfect as the others on here. I mean if even my last week was judged on being perfect I know I would fail let alone the time since I was 12. 

Man I wish I had the complete breadth of understanding of the world, others, and mental illnesses to say such harsh things. I have trouble even putting myself in one of my friends shoes let alone a stranger. Think of how much more understanding and well informed the world would be if everyone could see the whole picture like the members on here.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

syrup said:


> It would seem that a lot of people on NF have never made a mistake in their lives. They have always accepted full responsibility for their actions and never once lost control for a second. They have also clearly felt the extreme levels of suffering neccesary to actually take ones own life, so they know it is a punishment in which someone deserves.
> 
> It would also seem that most of them have been reincarnated so many times that they have experienced every single type of and level of bullying out there as to be able to act like they are all the same. I wish I was as perfect as the others on here. I mean if even my last week was judged on being perfect I know I would fail let alone the time since I was 12.
> 
> Man I wish I had the complete breadth of understanding of the world, others, and mental illnesses to say such harsh things. I have trouble even putting myself in one of my friends shoes let alone a stranger. Think of how much more understanding and well informed the world would be if everyone could see the whole picture like the members on here.



Some people are just born more awesome than others, blame nature for your shortcomings bro. :/


----------



## Gino (Oct 14, 2012)

syrup said:


> It would seem that a lot of people on NF have never made a mistake in their lives. They have always accepted full responsibility for their actions and never once lost control for a second. They have also clearly felt the extreme levels of suffering neccesary to actually take ones own life, so they know it is a punishment in which someone deserves.
> 
> It would also seem that most of them have been reincarnated so many times that they have experienced every single type of and level of bullying out there as to be able to act like they are all the same. I wish I was as perfect as the others on here. I mean if even my last week was judged on being perfect I know I would fail let alone the time since I was 12.
> 
> Man I wish I had the complete breadth of understanding of the world, others, and mental illnesses to say such harsh things. I have trouble even putting myself in one of my friends shoes let alone a stranger. Think of how much more understanding and well informed the world would be if everyone could see the whole picture like the members on here.



I like this post a lot and as usual you guys are fucking shitty.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 14, 2012)

syrup said:


> It would seem that a lot of people on NF have never made a mistake in their lives. They have always accepted full responsibility for their actions and never once lost control for a second. They have also clearly felt the extreme levels of suffering neccesary to actually take ones own life, so they know it is a punishment in which someone deserves.
> 
> It would also seem that most of them have been reincarnated so many times that they have experienced every single type of and level of bullying out there as to be able to act like they are all the same. I wish I was as perfect as the others on here. I mean if even my last week was judged on being perfect I know I would fail let alone the time since I was 12.
> 
> Man I wish I had the complete breadth of understanding of the world, others, and mental illnesses to say such harsh things. I have trouble even putting myself in one of my friends shoes let alone a stranger. Think of how much more understanding and well informed the world would be if everyone could see the whole picture like the members on here.


what the fuck is this guy talking about.


----------



## Gino (Oct 14, 2012)

Some real shit playa peep game


----------



## Joker J (Oct 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> And this is something new?



It's never new...


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> Some real shit playa peep game



Nerds behind computer screens acting like elites. In the end, they'd let the thoughts of some person getting over on them on an anime forum keep them up for days after a few exchange of some harsh words.

I take what people say here not even with a grain of salt. Report them, and move on with your day.  lol


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2012)

all i can say is i'm glad i'm not anyone else on this board

cuz then i'd be subject to some incredibly retarded opinions and morals


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2012)

Apparently a 12 year old is expected to ( _at the barest minimum_ ) hold a job and support a family 

Wow i must really live in a separate universe from these 12 year olds.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2012)

So much facebook posts about this...>_>


----------



## Mathias124 (Oct 14, 2012)

Somebody commited suicide?

Why should i care, enlighten me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 14, 2012)

discuss.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 14, 2012)

...who the FUCK made that? Whose the evil little bastard?


----------



## Huntress (Oct 14, 2012)

apparently somebody took a photo of her naked body in the morgue.


----------



## .44 (Oct 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> discuss.


It's petty and pointless.

Liking a dead person's Facebook page accomplishes nothing. 

Similarly, shitting on a dead 15 year old girl accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2012)

The comparision you are drawing is one of a girl who lived life properly gets killed tragically vs a girl who made many mistakes and kills herself? 

Amanda's case is one of bullying, horrid depression/anxiety, her last three years was a cry out for help and no one listened. It was entirely preventable had she simply had some friends or people she could trust, things we all take for granted. It is also based on a topic we are all familiar with and feel we can discuss. The entire thing with amanda is 'if only..'

Shania Grey's case is also tragic but was so much more random and immediate. There is nothing so complex about her case. She got raped and murdered - we all hope they find who did it and they rot in jail for a long ass time. Other than that there is nothing really to say. pretty open and shut in terms of how our mind sees it.

EDIT: Not sure on the multiple guys thing - if that's true then my sympathy goes down a bit honestly.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Why are people trying so damn desperate to cause some type of controversy debate over this? 

It's fucked up what has happened. Steps should always be taken to insure this doesn't happen again. Even though I know it may take awhile, that's best anyone can thrive for..

Quit trying so damn hard to divide people. Holy shit.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Vergil said:


> The comparision you are drawing is one of a girl who lived life properly gets killed tragically vs a girl who made many mistakes and kills herself?
> 
> Amanda's case is one of bullying, horrid depression/anxiety, her last three years was a cry out for help and no one listened. It was entirely preventable had she simply had some friends or people she could trust, things we all take for granted. It is also based on a topic we are all familiar with and feel we can discuss. The entire thing with amanda is 'if only..'
> 
> ...



Girls baiting on Sitckam is quite a common thing.


----------



## Rima (Oct 14, 2012)

One girl is black and one is white.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Girls baiting on Sitckam is quite a common thing.



Wasn't even aware of such a place :S


----------



## lacey (Oct 14, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Wish people realized that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.



Considering what she was going through (and considering that she was quite young as well), chances are, she was desperate to get away from it all. Desperation makes you do things you wouldn't do otherwise. I doubt she was thinking clearly, and I wouldn't have expected her to. 

It's a shame when things like these happen.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Wasn't even aware of such a place :S



Stickam is a social place , like JTV or Twitch but just for socializing.

Girls usually just go there to bait or get people to tell them they are pretty.

You can find ton of captures on Motherless. But I suggest not going there since u seem to be oblivious to the darker corners of the internet.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> discuss.



"DURR I BASE VALIDITY OF THINGS BASED ON HOW MANY FACEBOOK LIKES IT HAS"

Don't turn this into a dick size comparison contest


----------



## Revolution (Oct 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> discuss.



While this is comparing apples and oranges, I see your point.  The people with the bullhorns will always get more praise then the stoic and quiet.



Rima said:


> One girl is black and one is white.



what Freedan said


----------



## Roman (Oct 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> discuss.



How do you know that the pic you posted isn't misleading? Think about this: why would she lie about what she did after everything that happened to her? I would've been pretty sure that considering how many people knew about what she did online that she wouldn't have been able to hide it anyways.

Besides, the two cases can't be compared. One is a case of cyber bullying leading to suicide while the other is a case of rape. I feel sorry for both of the girls. As far as Amanda Todd is concerned, don't make it out as tho she was asking for it. She made a huge blunder in flashing on cam and later on having sex with another girl's bf. Those are mistakes she made, but other people also made a mistake by pushing her guilt constantly into her face. It's like saying a rape victim is at fault of dressing like a skank. While it's true she should've been more careful, don't blame her for what other people did to her.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel more sorry for shania gray then for amanda todd. 
Like on facebook doesn't matter.


----------



## warp drive (Oct 14, 2012)

Gosh this is horrible. I feel really bad because I think that I could have prevented this if only I knew. Do not succumb to peer pressure people. 
There are horrible people on earth but those bystanders who recognize evil and do not do anything about it are worse than those perpetuating the actual evil.
Do you people understand the magnitude of pain that one must feel to want to cease to exist? It is just like living but in constant mental and physical TORTURE--24/7. No one deserves torture—not one single living entity—much less a child. 
As a civilized human, I feel like I fail; I feel depress.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## monafifia (Oct 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> discuss.


I can understand what you mean when it comes to public awareness and how differently people will react to two different things like this.


----------



## warp drive (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





TittyNipple said:


> discuss.






Wow! Why are we even attempting to compare human deaths? Humanity is truly disgusting at times like these. They both suffered tragic deaths and there is no substance for comparison. Shameless humans.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

^It's dumb because in the end it's the same result but stories give tragedies validity and a scale.  Why do you think people ask questions like "Who was worse, Mao or Pol Pot?  Hitler or Stalin?  Jim Jones or Charles Manson?  Genghis Khan or Attila the Hut?" It's natural.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2012)

Her video brought me to tears.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 14, 2012)

> Wow! Why are we even attempting to compare human deaths?



They are comparing societies reactions to the deaths...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2012)

kazuri said:


> They are comparing societies reactions to the deaths...



Which is still completely retarded. Just because one wasn't as known as the other doesn't make one worse than the other. It's sad when anonymity allows the spineless cowards of the word to bully people, and ruin their lives. The girl made a mistake, and she was young she shouldn't have had to go through so much torment just because of it. What pisses me off even more were he so called friends who stopped being friends with her, and started mocking her. All she needed was support from friends and she would still be here to help her through it. But the world is a cold, and awful place sometimes. I wish I knew Amanda.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

You're a hypocrite and you don't deserve to feel sympathy for the girl Erio Touwa.

Because you probably laughed at some kid in high school getting teased or something. 

Well. I think I'm doing what some of the other people did in this thread.


----------



## warp drive (Oct 14, 2012)

kazuri said:


> They are comparing societies reactions to the deaths...



Why should society’s reaction to tragic deaths overrule the actual deaths? It's about the victims not society's judgment.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> You're a hypocrite and you don't deserve to feel sympathy for the girl Erio Touwa.
> 
> Because you probably laughed at some kid in high school getting teased or something.
> 
> Well. I think I'm doing what some of the other people did in this thread.



Lies, I in fact made it a goal to make friends with people at my school who didn't seem to have friends, and were lonely. I can't stand pricks who bully people. It's disgusting. If I saw someone getting bullied I'd do my best to step into the situation. I may not win, but I wouldn't live with myself if I knew I didn't try.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 14, 2012)

What should a 'group' do when one of its members does something deemed socially unacceptable, like sleeping with someone who is in a relationship, or mating when you are far too immature, etc etc? Bullying? Shunning?(not trying to imply those are the only 2 solutions) What is the right answer? And its not as simple as 'minding your own business' because if everyone who thought what she did was wrong and she had no remorse* and completely ignored her, that could itself be considered bullying.

*(keep in mind people usually dont have remorse until they are caught, or ostracized, so if they never were they might not ever think what they did was wrong and continue doing it)

And for the inevitable, me asking this question does not in any way imply what happened is what should have, etc etc.



> Why should society’s reaction to tragic deaths overrule the actual deaths? It's about the victims not society's judgment.



Overrule? What? The point of the picture is to point out people are hypocrites and arbitrarily compassionate.


----------



## NO (Oct 14, 2012)

One shined in media's face, the other didn't. Not by purpose, but by simple chance. Death is death - neither of them deserve more attention than the other. Anyone arguing otherwise is clearly heartless.

It's true Amanda's case looks bad, or rather, worse than the other - but it also doesn't just _look _bad, it _is _bad. As I've said multiple times, she made bad choices and caused grief around her community with suicide - it's terrible, but it is the truth. Nobody comes out happy - you can hate the bullies but if you do that, you should also look at the choices she made. Her anxiety and depression were temporary problems and temporary consequences for her mistake and she later quantified that by doing drugs and drinking alcohol. Nobody forced her to make those terrible decisions.


----------



## Roman (Oct 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^It's dumb because in the end it's the same result but stories give tragedies validity and a scale.  Why do you think people ask questions like "Who was worse, Mao or Pol Pot?  Hitler or Stalin?  Jim Jones or Charles Manson?  Genghis Khan or Attila the Hut?" It's natural.



You mean, Attila the Hun right? 

But as I think you're saying, one is not more valuable than the other. Even if the death toll perpetrated by Hitler or Stalin was higher for one or the other, neither was better or worse as both would've continued killing people without feeling any sense of remorse.



Flow said:


> You're a hypocrite and you don't deserve to feel sympathy for the girl Erio Touwa.
> 
> Because you probably laughed at some kid in high school getting teased or something.
> 
> Well. I think I'm doing what some of the other people did in this thread.



Flow, you shouldn't call people hypocrites just because you think they did something that maybe they didn't do. You shouldn't resort to assumptions about others to prove your point. If it already isn't, it ought to be a logical fallacy. It's also very demeaning to attack a specific person for the sake of what you believe in.


----------



## Mochi (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh god, no one is blaming the fucker who is actually responsible for her death?


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Lies, I in fact made it a goal to make friends with people at my school who didn't seem to have friends, and were lonely. I can't stand pricks who bully people. It's disgusting. If I saw someone getting bullied I'd do my best to step into the situation. I may not win, but I wouldn't live with myself if I knew I didn't try.



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Flow, you shouldn't call people hypocrites just because you think they did something that maybe they didn't do. You shouldn't resort to assumptions about others to prove your point. If it already isn't, it ought to be a logical fallacy. It's also very demeaning to attack a specific person for the sake of what you believe in.



To hell with it lol

I should start putting /sarcasm at the end of more of my post.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> I was being sarcastic.



Internet man, sarcasm falls flat.


----------



## Taka (Oct 14, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> One shined in media's face, the other didn't. Not by purpose, but by simple chance. Death is death - neither of them deserve more attention than the other. Anyone arguing otherwise is clearly heartless.
> 
> It's true Amanda's case looks bad, or rather, worse than the other - but it also doesn't just _look _bad, it _is _bad. As I've said multiple times, she made bad choices and caused grief around her community with suicide - it's terrible, but it is the truth. Nobody comes out happy - you can hate the bullies but if you do that, you should also look at the choices she made. Her anxiety and depression were temporary problems and temporary consequences for her mistake and she later quantified that by doing drugs and drinking alcohol. Nobody forced her to make those terrible decisions.



^ This right here to an extent. No places any form of responsibility on her for her actions which clearly brought bad results especially when you find she did more then she spoke on in her video. Like i've said before, I have no sympathy for her (half of that being because of suicide) but, for her family and those around her that were hurt by her death. Am I heartless? Fine if that's how you see me.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, which is why a lot of people propose the idea that parents should monitor their children on the internet.

It SHOULD get better over time.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 14, 2012)

Samehada said:


> I'm done arguing with you. You just aren't getting it mate. You suddenly turned a suicide thread into a place to claim that society is shit cause of Kim Kardashian and that school bullying is just as severe as rape so we should talk about that. Oh, and way to still not read my sources. Continue to preach that aggression is the way to solve bullies, cause it obviously has been a permanent solution all these centuries.
> 
> I'm done with you, not worth my time.
> 
> Oh and don't ever make personal claims that I am doing disservice to woman.  You know that the argument has gone to shit when



What kind of dumbshit have you been spouting in this thread? Suddenly, defending yourself is the same thing as being a bully? Gtfo.

If I took your retarded advice, I would have been the rag-doll in my highschool. I got bullied all through Gr.9. I didn't fight back and I got wasted everytime. I changed schools in Gr.10 and fought the first bully that came to me one on one. That bully was supposedly one of the toughest kids in school and for the first time I won. After people heard of my victory, I no longer got bullied and I helped kids who got bullied in my highschool. Honestly, by my senior year there was hardly any bullying going on at all because me and others like me wouldn't allow it. This is what you do, you stand up and you help others by fighting for them.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 14, 2012)

I honestly don't get what's to be debated about this issue. This whole case is fucked up and I don't know how other people could see it otherwise.


----------



## NO (Oct 14, 2012)

Normality said:


> I honestly don't get what's to be debated about this issue. This whole case is fucked up and I don't know how other people could see it otherwise.


Yes, we know it's messed up. However, you simply just looking at this article and thinking "wow, that's messed up" and moving on only shows your lack of understanding for the better message of the article.


 We have a few sides, where one side thinks the girl was just in all her action and that the stalkerphile should take complete blame and responsibility and then another side where we want to look at the whole picture and say "she shouldn't have done drugs and alcohol because it directly impacted her mental health and her mom should've been monitoring her internet activity." 

The difference between the messages is that one tells you *"let's blame the criminal for everything"* and the other one tells you *"let's blame the criminal only for what he is guilty of and make sure the harsh circumstances (drugs, alcohol, sending the pic in the first place, malicious [illegal] activity on the internet, mom/dad not monitoring her activity, splitting a relationship which inadvertently causes bullies to assault her) are never imposed on a child again"*

The media chose the first message which is why it is being discussed.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 14, 2012)

There is literally nothing I can say that hasn't already been said.

Also she flashed at 12? Where the fuck were her parents?


----------



## Santeira (Oct 14, 2012)

I?m still amazed that some people can just generalize all suicide cases as being the same, the same way they can generalize all minds being the same, all death cases being the same etc.

If someone decided to kill herself because she couldn?t stand living as her life was meaningless, how is it the same like being brainwashed to commit suicide by a bunch of people?  

Most people are against bullies. It's a prevalent problem still with no effective solution, that is why many people are reacting to it. And many people can relate to this.

This is a case of bullying that leads to suicide, while every now and then someone makes that bad decision that leads them to getting killed. There is a difference.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 14, 2012)

heavy_rasengan said:


> What kind of dumbshit have you been spouting in this thread? Suddenly, defending yourself is the same thing as being a bully? Gtfo.
> 
> If I took your retarded advice, I would have been the rag-doll in my highschool. I got bullied all through Gr.9. I didn't fight back and I got wasted everytime. I changed schools in Gr.10 and fought the first bully that came to me one on one. That bully was supposedly one of the toughest kids in school and for the first time I won. After people heard of my victory, I no longer got bullied and I helped kids who got bullied in my highschool. Honestly, by my senior year there was hardly any bullying going on at all because me and others like me wouldn't allow it. This is what you do, you stand up and you help others by fighting for them.



Someone is flustered.  

We need to give this man a lollipop. 

Anyways, yes, punching someone is not a very good solution to any problem. Have fun solving all your problems like that, cause you will just be as bad as the bully. Now neg me again and use more personal language to try to make me get on your rage level


----------



## warp drive (Oct 14, 2012)

kazuri said:


> Overrule? What? The point of the picture is to point out people are hypocrites and arbitrarily compassionate.



It is overrule in the sense that we (1)forget about the victims to give (2)attention to society?s ignorant/racist reaction, and it is unreasonable because these are two entirely different topics. There exists only the slight implication that one death is perhaps more gruesome and therefore worth more attention than the other, which is grossly stupid to say the least. 




jayjay32 said:


> One shined in media's face, the other didn't. Not by purpose, but by simple chance. Death is death - neither of them deserve more attention than the other. Anyone arguing otherwise is clearly heartless.
> 
> It's true Amanda's case looks bad, or rather, worse than the other - but it also doesn't just _look _bad, it _is _bad. As I've said multiple times, she made bad choices and caused grief around her community with suicide - it's terrible, but it is the truth. Nobody comes out happy - you can hate the bullies but if you do that, you should also look at the *choices she made*. Her anxiety and depression were temporary problems and temporary consequences for her *mistake *and she later quantified that by doing *drugs and drinking *alcohol. *Nobody forced her to make those terrible decisions*.



She was young and corrupted via peer pressure. No one wishes to go into depression by choice; no one wishes to commit suicide by choice unless your life is a living torture; and nobody wishes to live in torture by choice. Her mistakes were propagated via understandably youthful ignorance of peer pressure. She tried to escape several times and was hunted by an irrational lunatic, who took advantage of her immaturity to hold her slave.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 14, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Yes, we know it's messed up. However, you simply just looking at this article and thinking "wow, that's messed up" and moving on only shows your lack of understanding for the better message of the article.
> 
> 
> We have a few sides, where one side thinks the girl was just in all her action and that the stalkerphile should take complete blame and responsibility and then another side where we want to look at the whole picture and say "she shouldn't have done drugs and alcohol because it directly impacted her mental health and her mom should've been monitoring her internet activity."
> ...



ohokay.

I don't think anyone is saying that she wasn't in the wrong for taking all those drugs and such but at the same time she was not at fault. It wasn't her decision to be bullied, it was the decision of others. Nobody chooses to be bullied and while she could have taken other measure to try to and cope, that still doesn't make it okay for people to place the blame on her. She was just a girl and a depressed girl at that. Bullies are the ones who should be blamed as they are the cause not an effect.

Well, the criminal is to blame as he was the one who brought this whole thing up. If she had not been bullied then she wouldn't have committed suicide. It's simple really. I'm not understanding this whole blame the victim ordeal because she may have been doing things that aren't essentially right. Worse of all is that her offenses are nothing serious. I'm almost sure that there are people in this thread who have done way worse then flash their tits or break up a relationship. These are minor offenses and in no way justify getting beat up and left in a ditch. 

People do crazy things when they feel hopeless and depressed. When you're depressed you look at the world differently and situations can be blown up and thought of as unsolvable. They are depressed for a reason and it's because they aren't in the right frame of mind. People who have never been depressed do not understand this because they do not know the effects of depression and how much it affects the mind. Depression isn't just feeling sad, it's an illness.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2012)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on Facebook quoting 4Chan and stalking shit.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

Seems like she was going to be another dime a dozen future slut. Sorry but couldnt care less.

HOWEVER

That guy who spread the pictures was obviously a pedo, so punish that scumbag as severely as you can.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 15, 2012)

Probably old, but here it goes anyway:


----------



## Santeira (Oct 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Probably old, but here it goes anyway:


Oh great, google "bad yearbook photo" and the guy's picture will show up in the images section and there is of course,  no story about him bullied for being ugly and committing suicide.

I'm starting to think the moron(s) who made these stupid comparison posters and made up silly stories were actually involved in bullying Amanda Todd and is (are) trying to dilute the seriousness of the their actions. Seriously, they should grow up. 

If I were a hypocrite (though their argument is flimsy, at best) for genuinely feeling bad that Amanda was bullied to the point of suicide, then be it.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah - ridiculous. We don't know anything about 'ugly dude'; what was the bullying? How long was it for? What did he do? What was his story?

Of course we are going to feel more sympathy for Amanda - because we have more info on her and what she went through, thereby giving us a more personal connection. That youtube video was a lot to do with it as she was telling us how she felt - and then learning that she died; of course we are going to feel bad. 

We don't even know that guy's name. 

I hate the stupidity of the internet sometimes.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 15, 2012)

It proves a point even if it is false. Because, like it or not, this IS how the world is. This IS how humans beings is.

If tl;dr, here's a summary: most people are hypocrites and value peoples lifes after how they look (pretty VS ugly, white VS dark) and how much money and influence their family has got.

Quite different stories these since none involves bullying, but the point is still the same.

In 2012: A pretty 16 year old girl comming from a wealthy, white family disappears and no one knows what the fuck happened to her. Most people cares a lot about it, get so fucking sad and upset about it and thousands are searching for her in organized teams. They want to help the family whch must be hurting and all that. It's nice and thoughtful of them and all that, but what about the little black girl who came from a poor family just a few months before? Where were all the random people searching for her? Where were all the people who felt so sad about the 16 year old girl when this poor little girl disappeard? Guess what, they were nowhere to be found.

A white, pretty girl has been illeagal in Norway for a few years. She've earned a lot of money since she's a grown up (26 if I remember correct) author and can manage by herself. Norway have decided to send her out of the country and to follow all rules. People are starting to go apeshit over this and Norway is such a shitty, evil country for sending out an illeagal immigrant who's been living here with false papers, been told to leave the country several times before and they are protesting against it for months, walking with torches and roses in the city to show her that they care and are fighting for her.

Two weeks before this was known to public, a pair of siblings (10 and 6 if I remember correctly. Oh, almost forgot, they were dark ksinned by the way) got some visitors from the norwegian goverment. These were two kids with no family neither in Norway or where they came from. They got sent home. Did people go apeshit over this? Nah. Did people talk bout it? Nah. They didn't give a flying fuck about two KIDS getting sent home, but a grown, pretty white girl? OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These things happens again and again and these cases aren't unique. Do you guys really think that this case would've gotten as much attention as it has if it was a less attractive girl or less attractive boy?


Edit: And don't get me wrong. I think it's lovely that people step up and show that they care when stuff like this happens. It's the way it all happens that disgusts me. People care and cry about one case, but the other one, which is just as bad, they don't give a flying fuck about and try to justify it all with shitty excuses so that they do not come off as hypocrites, even though it is exactly what they are. I'm one too, btw so I'm not sitting on a high horse or anything.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know what you want by giving us all this info and comparisions. Each situation is different and it just depends on the coverage it gets and the back story behind each case.

I'm not going to go into why I think each example you gave gets more attention. It just did. There are stories involving other races that get coverage. If this set of circumstances involving Amanda Todd had happened to any one else, it would get the same attention - I'd like to think so anyway. If a black girl or an uglier person had posted the same video then we'd feel the same way.

But then you have to ask yourself, would they have gotten into the same situation? An uglier person would not have been called 'perfect' 'beautiful' and would not have been asked to show off her tits. The point is that its not right to compare these situations as each one has a different story and therefore will garner more attention depending on the emotional connection a person has with the victim.


----------



## On and On (Oct 15, 2012)

Moral of the story
A) anything you don't want out there don't put online
B) teenage suicide is a problem  WHO KNEW?  Fun fact, American college students have higher suicide rates then Japanese


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Someone is flustered.
> 
> We need to give this man a lollipop.
> 
> Anyways, yes, punching someone is not a very good solution to any problem. Have fun solving all your problems like that, cause you will just be as bad as the bully. Now neg me again and use more personal language to try to make me get on your rage level



You brag about making someone upset as if it's some accomplishment.

You're obviously preaching the wrong word here. If everyone were to take your advice, we would live in a society in which there were people who exploited others for their own benefits so severely, people were too spineless to act upon it and defend themselves. EVER.

"Make friends and be nice"

Dude, the world is run off of taking what you need to survive, and defending yourself. 

I'm just going to come right out and say it. You're basically telling people to kiss others asses and to be spineless so that way, the "bully goes away". 

tl;dr, your advice is horrible.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> You brag about making someone upset as if it's some accomplishment.
> 
> You're obviously preaching the wrong word here. If everyone were to take your advice, we would live in a society in which there were people who exploited others for their own benefits so severely, people were too spineless to act upon it and defend themselves. EVER.
> 
> ...



Sorry if it rubbed off that way, but I already told the man that I was done arguing with him on the issue since it was obvious we just couldn't agree. Instead he negged me, said I am disowning women, and wanted to get more out of me. /shrug.jpg

Anyways, I have my own experiences with solving this problem, and that is where my advice comes from. I am more or less, advocating against using violence to deal with a bully more than becoming friends with them. I solved it by making connections, that was my solution and I can get how it may not work with people. What I don't get is how some may think punching the bully back will result in positive consequences when, we all know, it doesn't. No matter who throws the punches, someone gets hurt and someone feels shitty. Those exact emotions is how many bullying begin.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

And why do you think many parents stress to their children to fight back? While valuing their education at the same time.

Not everyone can do what you do, and that is ignore the bully or fathom making friends with them. Sorry, but that's straight up ass kissing someone giving you a hard time.

DEFEND yourself. Whether that means going to an adult (which in a lot of cases, I do NOT recommend. Some times, it helps though) or straight up brawling, the bully will get the picture. Hell, even if you LOSE the bully doesn't want to risk it anymore at that point.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 15, 2012)

If that was my daughter I would have given her a baseball bat and had her give the people physically bullying her a savage beating.

That would have been the end of that shit.

As for the cyber bullying I would have hired a PI to track down the guy putting up those pics and had him charged with child pornography.

It was totally unnecessary for her to be allowed to get to that state, which just makes her death all the more tragic.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 15, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Someone is flustered.
> 
> We need to give this man a lollipop.
> 
> Anyways, yes, punching someone is not a very good solution to any problem. Have fun solving all your problems like that, cause you will just be as bad as the bully. Now neg me again and use more personal language to try to make me get on your rage level



Sorry Neville Chamberlain but in this scenario, defending yourself is a very good solution. I still don't understand your absurd logic of "you will just be as bad as the bully". 

Err Winston Churchill was just as BAD AS ADOLF HITLER because he chose to respond to violence, with violence! THIS IS LOGIC!



> Sorry if it rubbed off that way, but I already told the man that I was done arguing with him on the issue since it was obvious we just couldn't agree. Instead he negged me, said I am disowning women, and wanted to get more out of me. /shrug.jpg
> 
> Anyways, I have my own experiences with solving this problem, and that is where my advice comes from. I am more or less, advocating against using violence to deal with a bully more than becoming friends with them. I solved it by making connections, that was my solution and I can get how it may not work with people. What I don't get is how some may think punching the bully back will result in positive consequences when, we all know, it doesn't. No matter who throws the punches, someone gets hurt and someone feels shitty. Those exact emotions is how many bullying begin.



What the hell are you talking about? That was my first post in this thread. Reading comprehension seriously lacking.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 15, 2012)

Vergil said:


> I'm not going to go into why I think each example you gave gets more attention. It just did.



They did because people value lives after how others look and what kind of family they come from.



Vergil said:


> If this set of circumstances involving Amanda Todd had happened to any one else, it would get the same attention - I'd like to think so anyway.



No, it wouldn't. It's as simple as that.



Vergil said:


> If a black girl or an uglier person had posted the same video then we'd feel the same way.



Maybe you would, but the majority wouldn't and that is something that is proved time after time after time.



Vergil said:


> But then you have to ask yourself, would they have gotten into the same situation? An uglier person would not have been called 'perfect' 'beautiful' and would not have been asked to show off her tits.



False. Do you think only "beautiful" and "perfect" people are asked to do this? Some "uglier" people, both chicks and guys, gets asked to show off their tits, vagina or penis to somene who has played them just to spread the pictures to friends and randoms just to make fun of them. Stuff like this doesn't just go one way, you know.



Vergil said:


> The point is that its not right to compare these situations as each one has a different story and therefore will garner more attention depending on the emotional connection a person has with the victim.



It _is right_ when situations like this comes up time after time again. And even if the cases have had the exact same story they would not have gained the same amount of attention anyway. A "beautiful" human being is, in most humans eyes, even if they deny it, worth more than a "ugly" human being.
And in Norway, a white persons life is way more worth than a black persons life. Like it or not, but it's the way it is.
And now I am talking in general, not single human beings. YOu have plenty who sees it different, but the majority doesn't.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2012)

sure is a lot of use of hypocrisy in this thread

sure is a lot of people that don't know the meaning of hypocrisy in this thread as well.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 15, 2012)

I like how people can get distraught over this one girl but not the violence in chicago or the war overseas. Sad but true, some people ain't built for life.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 15, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I like how people can get distraught over this one girl but not the violence in chicago or the war overseas. Sad but true, some people ain't built for life.



Who says we're not distraught over that as well?  War is horrible and we shouldn't be in any of the wars we're in right now.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> They did because people value lives after how others look and what kind of family they come from.



I think you raise an interesting point. Certainly, the media will report on things that are outwith the norm. Typically if something that is expected to happen, happens - then it really isn't news. It's just the way the world works.

However I don't think the news or the way folk talk about this and not another case is inherently racist, or has anything untoward about it. It's just that if something bad happens to a person that it shouldn't have happened to, or rather people were not expecting it to happen to, then naturally people's attention will converge on that.






> False. Do you think only "beautiful" and "perfect" people are asked to do this? Some "uglier" people, both chicks and guys, gets asked to show off their tits, vagina or penis to somene who has played them just to spread the pictures to friends and randoms just to make fun of them. Stuff like this doesn't just go one way, you know.



I meant simply that Amanda was told these things and was convinced to flash. But no, I see your point here too. Given the right ego massage I think there are a lot of people who could be coerced into doing so. 





> It _is right_ when situations like this comes up time after time again. And even if the cases have had the exact same story they would not have gained the same amount of attention anyway. A "beautiful" human being is, in most humans eyes, even if they deny it, worth more than a "ugly" human being.
> And in Norway, a white persons life is way more worth than a black persons life. Like it or not, but it's the way it is.
> And now I am talking in general, not single human beings. YOu have plenty who sees it different, but the majority doesn't.



Like I said, I think due to the stereotypes we hold of people and what we think, it dictates what is reported (as newspapers main priority is to sell papers). An innocent black kid in the ghetto gets shot - not such a big deal. I mean, it is. Every life that is lost senselessly should be a big deal, but because we expect it to happen, we don't really see it as news.

A white girl gets bullied and commits suicide - that is debate worthy because it is unexpected. We want to know why and therefore will garner more interest. 

A world without stereotypes would be a better place, but unfortunately such mental shortcuts are necessary to make life easier.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2012)

Breaks my heart into pieces. Especially being in a similar situation.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Breaks my heart into pieces. Especially being in a similar situation.



I think that picture sums up what I'm saying though. Had anyone (regardless of race or class) been holding that sign I think that we would feel sympathy for them.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish I knew her. And everyone else who contemplaits suicide. I know their feelings, I wish I could help those people.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2012)

It's strange though - if we were in that school, it's incredibly difficult not to get swept up in it all. I'm sure there are a few folk that would have liked to talk to her but didn't want to seem unpopular.

I'm so glad I'm out of that toxic environment now (my school days weren't the best...)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I wish I knew her. And everyone else who contemplaits suicide. I know their feelings, I wish I could help those people.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 15, 2012)

That's great. I will look into it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 16, 2012)

> Meanwhile, as disgusting images and comments about Amanda's suicide continue to circulate on social-media sites, RCMP are warning posters that they will face charges if caught.



Her death was a tragedy but this is getting ridiculous. Warning posters that they will be "charged"? For what?

Those posters must be horrible people for doing such things but they have the right to post whatever they want as mean as it is.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they are referring to the topless pic. 

She was underage in that soooooo


----------



## EJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Because some of them are twisted/stupid/fucked enough to post pictures of the girl's pictures in which she flashed.

Let them get caught.


----------



## Oturan (Oct 16, 2012)

7th grade girl who posted topless photos of herself online?.........


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 16, 2012)

*Amanda Todd's Alleged Bully Named By Anonymous After Teen's Tragic Suicide*



> Hacktivist group Anonymous has reportedly tracked down the man who bullied Amanda Todd, a 15-year-old Canadian girl who committed suicide after suffering torment that led to depression and anxiety.
> 
> Anonymous named Todd's alleged bully on Monday in a post on Pastebin.com. The accusers allege that the man who targeted Todd, made her flash him and then turned her life into a living nightmare is a 30-year-old from New Westminster, British Columbia. The post describes him as the man who "extorted amanda todd for pictures. This is the p*d*p**** that social engineered Amanda Todd into supplying him nude pictures."
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oVjUscT33Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 16, 2012)

7th grade...huh? That makes her only around 11-12 at the time, you can pretty much peer pressure anyone that age to do something they normally wouldn't. She's only a child at the time, even now at 15, she's still just a kid.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 16, 2012)

24 Hours said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oVjUscT33Q[/YOUTUBE]


That guy is a fucking ass! He turned what could be a public awareness about Amanda Todd into a fucking rant about how screwed up America is! 

I mean dear god, does he have any SHAME?!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 16, 2012)

The girls is Canadian


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Source:



Anonymous=True Robin Hood like heroes.


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That guy is a fucking ass! He turned what could be a public awareness about Amanda Todd into a fucking rant about how screwed up America is!
> 
> I mean dear god, does he have any SHAME?!



Yeah dude, he's an ass, but his rant does have a point.  Western kids are getting wimpy these days.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 16, 2012)

24 Hours said:


> Yeah dude, he's an ass, but his rant does have a point.  Western kids are getting wimpy these days.


There's no point. He turned what could have been used to help Amanda Todd's family or help get people more aware into an anarchist rant about how 'Obama is a war monger' and that the police is responsible.

He's an ass. He's a tool. He's a horrible fucking person. He should have been booed off stage.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, anonymous have begun the hunt for the one who drove her to suicide releasing near all info on him.


----------



## warp drive (Oct 17, 2012)

Rios said:


> Seems like she was going to be another dime a dozen future slut. Sorry but couldnt care less.



You are a top-rated ass—close-minded in sexism: 1) the guy contacted the girl. 2) The guy used an already demoralized girl as a tool to obtain pleasure. 3) He made her believe he loved her. 4) He never took sexual responsibility for his actions and cowardly let the girl be bullied at school.


----------



## Mansali (Oct 17, 2012)

FYI ....... Its illegal to own or distribute child pornography. The people who are spreading that chart with Amanda Todd flashing should really think before posting such things.

Its a pretty sad story and I think in a way its a good thing that this story is gettiing attention. Im sure most people will like it on facebook and will eventually forget about it and go back to gossiping about their peers.......... But the fact that just MAYBE one or two or a hundred people may look at it and have a  genuine change of heart or awareness is a positive thing 

As for Amanda Todd, I dont care what she was doing...... what was done to her was wrong. We live in a world where people make excuses for the bullies which is totally unexceptable and wrong. 

I think a lot of people here are coming at it in the wrong way. The wrong way is to bash her and at the same time say that no one is really looking at solutions. Your message of solutions are lost when you start to bash a girl who recently died. 

A better thinking is to understand that regardless of what she did, she was wrongly treated. In addition we need to learn from the tragedy and all the other tragedies and come up with solutions. Now there are many solutions that we can come up with. Many many ideas..... and thats the right way to go.

So instead of saying: "Well its her fault for flashing online, Its her parents fault, she should have expected this, she is stupid for not leaving facebook, she should not have been such a scary cat etc.." 

you guys should be saying stuff like: "parents should learn to keep a better eye on what their kids do online and should monitor and have disscussions with them about internet safety, kids should be taught to not ever show their body for a stranger online, kids should be tought how to deal with bullies more effectively, bullies should be more harshly punished, class sizes should be smaller and there should be more teacher so that individual cases can be dealt with better etc"


----------



## Santeira (Oct 17, 2012)

Man fired for Facebook post about Amanda Todd after Calgary mom complains


> CALGARY ? A Calgary mother who started a group that?s policing Facebook comments about dead teenager Amanda Todd believes her sleuthing got one man fired from his job.
> 
> Christine Claveau said Tuesday that she has read hundreds of insulting comments about the 15-year-old Port Coquitlam girl since she killed herself last week.
> 
> ...


This news is two days old (been busy to check up on it) but it's good to know that some people paid for their callousness.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 17, 2012)

I am a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Mist Puppet?

Lmao.

Please tell me how Amanda Todd is more important than the other chick? Please tell me how Amanda Todd is the catalyst of all bullying victims?

Exactly, she isn't.

So quit negging me and calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the name of anti bullying, it's just hypocrisy coming from you.

[YOUTUBE]G-qgARGjT6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Titty Nipple, you're just a jerk and a bully yourself.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Dude, if you were a 13 yr old in my old days, you wouldn't know what flashing was. Or my parents are awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2012)

^You're just sheltered, flashing has been around as long as clothes have.


----------



## EJ (Oct 17, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I am a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Mist Puppet?
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> ...





No one is saying she is the catalyst of all bullied victims.

No one is saying she is more important than anyone else.

This case is an extreme and very rare. No one should have to explain this to you.

Posting a video of atrocities around the world acting like people are oblivious to it is pointless. You are in no right to tell people who they should feel sympathy for.


----------



## EJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Besides the fact that The Amazing Atheist has a point towards certain individuals,

he generalizes a lot of people. He seems less optimistic about the future of what is to come. Try to better yourself every day not to bully others, and if it takes remembering someone like Amanda Todd and the countless other people that have been bullied/killed themselves then so be it.

But getting on people for feeling sympathy for others makes you an utter asshole. I'm not going to sit here and feel more sympathetic for Amanda Todd then others who have killed themselves (it's all equal in the end), but I'm not going to bash others that show genuine agony over what has happened.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 18, 2012)

Santeira said:


> Man fired for Facebook post about Amanda Todd after Calgary mom complains
> 
> This news is two days old (been busy to check up on it) but it's good to know that some people paid for their callousness.



This is stupid. As long as he didn't post any disgusting pictures up (which NF members have brought to my attention); he should not have been fired. That Calgary mom is a bitch too. You can't create a public thread and then start calling the employers of those that you don't agree with.


----------



## Drums (Oct 18, 2012)

heavy_rasengan said:


> This is stupid. As long as he didn't post any disgusting pictures up (which NF members have brought to my attention); he should not have been fired. That Calgary mom is a bitch too. You can't create a public thread and then start calling the employers of those that you don't agree with.



I agree. Some people's immaturity amazes me. What if that man had a family and kids that he had to sustain? Being a parent herself, it surprises me that she acted so thoughtlessly. I dont condone that man's behaviour regarding Amanda's case but I dont think he deserved to be fired for a facebook comment. What needs to be done is to explain and educate people on why it's wrong to bully others, online or offline, and the effect that bullying may have on them. Although, I doubt this'd work on sociopaths. That and legalize some minor punishments (or serious) depending on how bad the bullying is. And the key word here is "legalize" cause not anyone should be able to make you lose your job just with a phone call and over something like this. I think it's insane.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 18, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I like how people can get distraught over this one girl but not the violence in chicago or the war overseas.



It's not like many Americans are dying in the war overseas. The US army is probably safer than a US high school.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Sad but true, some people ain't built for life.


You could say something similar for any person who died:_ "oh, she had cancer. Sad but true, some people ain't built for life"_. _"Oh, she got raped and killed. Sad but true, some people ain't lucky in life."_



...Also, I didn't watch the Amazing Atheist's videos (because fuck videos) but it seems retarded to me to compare teenage suicide to world hunger. Here's a guy who spends his time being a militant atheist when he's got world hunger to solve. Contradiction much?


----------



## Santeira (Oct 18, 2012)

Just the other day, a woman made a derogatory comment about another race's custom in Singapore on Facebook. She was fired too after people reported to her employer. She had to move to Australia to escape tirade.

I'm sorry but I have no pity for the man.  If he was going to post insults on the Internet, might have as well removed the employer info, and if he couldn't, He should have thought of the consequences of his action before he typed since he was carrying his employer's name.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 18, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If that was my daughter I would have given her a baseball bat and had her give the people physically bullying her a savage beating.
> 
> That would have been the end of that shit.
> 
> ...


You'd be a bad father.

The first thing you should have said is "I would have never given her a computer with a webcam or camera".

Because she was going to end up being a slut constantly flashing at that age allowed her to be blackmail.

Children shouldn't be given webcams or camera's.

But I honestly think this is a case of bad parenting. They bullied her because she was flashing on cam repeatedly. She even got banned for it a few times.

This is more important than all the shit like bullying and blackmail.

Because she willingly exploited herself several times. There's an old Youtube video about camwhore of the month or week or something and she's featured there for flashing along with getting banned several times.

Really Children aren't good with video chat. They should be allowed there.

I can't really sympathize with her because she's an actual slut. Its the 13 year old "It was just one mistake and I'm 13" because she did it constantly. She fucked herself over.

He bullying isn't justified just like Jessi Slaughter's Bullying and this is the situation in which children need to stay off of video chat and be stopped from using webcams

Go to 1:17
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-0Xp1JjBU[/YOUTUBE]

Remember the channel is about camwhores and attentionwhores. Shit its basically about shit happening on some cam site


----------

